# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  كلام للإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في مسألة القدر والتَّعليل، هل له تأويلٌ؟

## عيد فهمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه ومن والاهقال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه «شفاء العليل في مسائل القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل» (ص 264):
«أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة وإن دخل تحت القدرة، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين. فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء»
والسؤال:
كلام ابن القيم هنا عام في جميع النفوس
أليس إبليس نفسا من جملة النفوس؟
فهل يدخل في عموم كلام ابن القيم؟
وهل هناك أي مسلك لتأويل كلام ابن القيم هذا؟
(تنبيه: ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله هذا الكلام أثناء مناقشته لمسألة فناء النار، وقد كثر الكلام فيها من العلماء وطلاب العلم بل وغيرهم، ولا علاقة لها بهذا الموضوع، فأتمنى من إخواني المشاركين عدم الخوض فيها هنا، وجزاكم الله خيرا)

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

رأيي القاصر أنه لا يمكن توجيه كلام ابن القيم هذا مع الالتزام بما نبهتَ عليه.
كما أنه يجب ابتداءا التنبّه لأمرٍ مهم -لا أظنه يخفى عليك- : هل ذكر الشيخ هذه المسألة من باب التقرير أم للتعليل؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

لا يمكن حملها إلا على تقريره لها لربطه إياها بصفتي الحكمة والرحمة وهما مجمع على إثباتهما لله عند أهل السنة فما يتعارض معهما لزم نفيه أو تأويله
وهذا هو مورد سؤالي

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> كلام ابن القيم هنا عام في جميع النفوس
> أليس إبليس نفسا من جملة النفوس؟
> فهل يدخل في عموم كلام ابن القيم؟





> وإنما خلقت للشر المحض


بارك الله فيكم
فقوله (المحض) أخرج إبليس لأنه سبب لكثير من الخيرات كالتوبة والابتلاءات والصبر عليها وغير ذلك مما لا يخفى
فالمراد بالمحض هنا ما لا يترتب عليه خير إذ كما هو معلوم أن الله لم يخلق الشر لذاته بل لما يترتب عليه من خير وهذا معلوم
يبقى الكلام عن الشر المحض بهذا المعنى هل هو متصور الوجود؟؟!

----------


## ابن رشد

سبقتني أخي أمجد لهذا التأويل الراجح 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الغُندر

> بارك الله فيكم
> فقوله (المحض) أخرج إبليس لأنه سبب لكثير من الخيرات كالتوبة والابتلاءات والصبر عليها وغير ذلك مما لا يخفى
> فالمراد بالمحض هنا ما لا يترتب عليه خير إذ كما هو معلوم أن الله لم يخلق الشر لذاته بل لما يترتب عليه من خير وهذا معلوم
> يبقى الكلام عن الشر المحض بهذا المعنى هل هو متصور الوجود؟؟!


عفوا هلا اكملت الاجابة وذكرت مثالا على الشر المحض ؟

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> سبقتني أخي أمجد لهذا التأويل الراجح 
> شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...


ما ذكره الأخ أمجد الفلسطيني ليس بتأويل وإنما حقيقة متقررة .
والخطأ إنما هو في استدراك الأخ عيد 
وابن القيم رحمه الله ينفي عن الله أن يخلق شرا محضا لمنافاة ذلك للحكمة لا لعدم القدرة 
فسبحانه وتعالى القدير الحكيم .
============
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله:
أما الشرّ المحض الذي لا خير فيه فذاك ليس له حقيقة بل هو العدم المحض.
فإن قيل: فإبليس شرّ محض، والكفر والشرك كذلك، وقد دخلوا في الوجود، فأيّ خير في إبليس وفي وجود الكفر؟
قيل: في خلق إبليس من الحِكم والمصالح والخيرات التي ترتّبت على وجوده ما لا يعلمه إلاَّ الله، كما سننبّه على بعضه. فالله سبحانه لم يخلقه عبثاً ولا قصد بخلْقه إضرار عباده وهلاكهم. فكم لله في خلقه من حكمة باهرة وحجّة قاهرة وآية ظاهرة ونعمة سابغة. وهو إن كان للأديان والإيمان كالسموم للأبدان، ففي إيجاد السموم من المصالح والحِكَم ما هو خير من تفويتها.أهـ
وفقكم الله

----------


## عيد فهمي

وفقكم الله
ليس السؤال عن وجود الشر المحض في خلق الله، فهذا خلاف عقيدة أهل السنة.
وإنما السؤال عن كلمة الإمام ابن القيم 



> «أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة


ركّزوا فيما تحته خط
فهذا يقتضي أن كل نفس شريرة لا بد أن يزول شرها، وخلاف ذلك ينافي الحكمة والرحمة
فهل هذا الكلام ينطبق على إبليس، فهو من جملة النفوس الشريرة؟
فأنتم -رعاكم الله- تتكلمون عن خلق نفس شريرة لا خير من وراء خلقها ألبتة.
وهذا لا خلاف في نفيه
وكلام ابن القيم -الذي أسأل عنه- عن خلق نفس شريرة لا يزول شرها ألبتة.
وهذا هو مورد سؤالي
أرجو أن تكون الإجابة مركّزة على السؤال دون الخوض في موضوعات أخرى من العقيدة تكلم فيها أهل العلم من قبل بما يغني عن إعادته
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،
فقد قال البخاري رحمه الله تعالى:
(كنتاب التفسير - ق- باب 1)
4850 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ عَنْ هَمَّامٍ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ رضى الله عنه قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم « تَحَاجَّتِ الْجَنَّةُ وَالنَّارُ فَقَالَتِ النَّارُ أُوثِرْتُ بِالْمُتَكَبِّر  ِينَ وَالْمُتَجَبِّر  ِينَ . وَقَالَتِ الْجَنَّةُ مَا لِى لاَ يَدْخُلُنِى إِلاَّ ضُعَفَاءُ النَّاسِ وَسَقَطُهُمْ . قَالَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى لِلْجَنَّةِ أَنْتِ رَحْمَتِى أَرْحَمُ بِكِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِى . وَقَالَ لِلنَّارِ إِنَّمَا أَنْتِ عَذَابٌ أُعَذِّبُ بِكِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِى . وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُمَا مِلْؤُهَا ، فَأَمَّا النَّارُ فَلاَ تَمْتَلِئُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ رِجْلَهُ فَتَقُولُ قَطٍ قَطٍ قَطٍ . فَهُنَالِكَ تَمْتَلِئُ وَيُزْوَى بَعْضُهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ ، وَلاَ يَظْلِمُ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَحَداً ، وَأَمَّا الْجَنَّةُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يُنْشِئُ لَهَا خَلْقاً » . طرفاه 4849 ، 7449 - تحفة 14704  
وقال في كتاب التوحيد باب 25:
7449 - حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعْدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَدَّثَنَا يَعْقُوبُ حَدَّثَنَا أَبِى عَنْ صَالِحِ بْنِ كَيْسَانَ عَنِ الأَعْرَجِ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِىِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « اخْتَصَمَتِ الْجَنَّةُ وَالنَّارُ إِلَى رَبِّهِمَا فَقَالَتِ الْجَنَّةُ يَا رَبِّ مَا لَهَا لاَ يَدْخُلُهَا إِلاَّ ضُعَفَاءُ النَّاسِ وَسَقَطُهُمْ . وَقَالَتِ النَّارُ - يَعْنِى - أُوثِرْتُ بِالْمُتَكَبِّر  ِينَ . فَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِلْجَنَّةِ أَنْتِ رَحْمَتِى . وَقَالَ لِلنَّارِ أَنْتِ عَذَابِى أُصِيبُ بِكِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ ، وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْكُمَا مِلْؤُهَا - قَالَ - فَأَمَّا الْجَنَّةُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَظْلِمُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَحَداً ، وَإِنَّهُ يُنْشِئُ لِلنَّارِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ فَيُلْقَوْنَ فِيهَا فَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ . ثَلاَثاً ، حَتَّى يَضَعَ فِيهَا قَدَمَهُ فَتَمْتَلِئُ وَيُرَدُّ بَعْضُهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَتَقُولُ قَطْ قَطْ قَطْ » . طرفاه 4849 ، 4850 - تحفة 13651  
والحديث متفق عليه:

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

كلام ابن القيم المعترض عليه منكم يا أخ عيد قوله رحمه الله ( أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة ) .
واعتراضك عليه من كلامك وهو قولك :



> [CENTER]
> والسؤال:
> كلام ابن القيم هنا عام في جميع النفوس
> أليس إبليس نفسا من جملة النفوس؟
> فهل يدخل في عموم كلام ابن القيم؟
> وهل هناك أي مسلك لتأويل كلام ابن القيم هذا؟


إذن مقتضى اعتراضك أن إبليس من ( النفوس الشريرة التي لا يزول شرها البتة ) .
وبهذا يحتاج كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم إلى تأويل !

وقد غفلت وفقك الله عن مقصود ابن القيم  بقوله ( لا يزول شرها البتة ) الذي قد بينه ابن القيم نفسه  بقوله ( وإنما خلقت للشر المحض والعذاب السرمد ) .
ومقصود ابن القيم أنه ليس من حكمة الله أن يخلق سبحانه ( شرا محضا ) لا ينتج إلا الشر الدائم الذي لا يزول ولا يكون سببا لوجود الخير في نفس الوقت .
وهذا معنى لا يزول شرها البتة .
فحال كونها سببا لوجود الخير في غيرها يكون شرها زائل في هذا الحال , والله اعلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وقد غفلت وفقك الله عن مقصود ابن القيم  بقوله ( لا يزول شرها البتة ) الذي قد بينه ابن القيم نفسه  بقوله ( وإنما خلقت للشر المحض والعذاب السرمد ) .
> ومقصود ابن القيم أنه ليس من حكمة الله أن يخلق سبحانه ( شرا محضا ) لا ينتج إلا الشر الدائم الذي لا يزول ولا يكون سببا لوجود الخير في نفس الوقت .
> وهذا معنى لا يزول شرها البتة .
> فحال كونها سببا لوجود الخير في غيرها يكون شرها زائل في هذا الحال , والله اعلم


بل لعلك قد غفلت عن مقصود ابن القيم
انظر لما تحته خط من كلام ابن القيم الذي نقلته أنت تعلم أن مقصوده زوال الشر من ذات النفس وليس بمجرد كونها سببا للخير
وإلا فما المانع من كون إبليس سببا للخير مع استحقاقه للعذاب السرمد؟
فتأمل.

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> بل لعلك قد غفلت عن مقصود ابن القيم
> انظر لما تحته خط من كلام ابن القيم الذي نقلته أنت تعلم أن مقصوده زوال الشر من ذات النفس وليس بمجرد كونها سببا للخير
> وإلا فما المانع من كون إبليس سببا للخير مع استحقاقه للعذاب السرمد؟
> فتأمل.


تذكر تنبيهك عفا الله عنك:



> [CENTER]
> (تنبيه: ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله هذا الكلام أثناء مناقشته لمسألة فناء النار، وقد كثر الكلام فيها من العلماء وطلاب العلم بل وغيرهم، ولا علاقة لها بهذا الموضوع، فأتمنى من إخواني المشاركين عدم الخوض فيها هنا، وجزاكم الله خيرا)


وأنت الأن تريد إدخالنا في ما نهيتنا عنه هداك الله !

قولك: ( زوال الشر من ذات النفس ) يعادل قول ابن القيم رحمه الله ( ولم يخلقها للعذاب السرمد ) وبهذا نحتاج البحث في بقاء النار وفنائها !
وأما ما اعترضت عليه من قول ابن القيم رحمه الله ( شرها لا يزول ) يرادف قوله وقولنا ( شرا محض ) .

وأنت حفظك الله سألت عن المعنى الثاني ونهيت عن الخوض في المعنى الأول !
ثم رجعت تسأل عن المعنى الذي نهيتنا عنه ؟

وعلى العموم لا بأس من الخوض بعلم لكي نفهم المسألة :
مقدمة ابن القيم رحمه الله صحيحة ومتفق عليها وأنه ليس من الحكمة خلق الشر الذي لا يزول ولكن ابن القيم رحمه الله بنى عليها مقتضاها في ظنه الذي حاصله : بما أن هذه النفوس ليست من الشر المحض الذي لا يزول كما أقتضت حكمة الله كذلك حكمة الله سبحانه تأبى استمرار العذاب السرمد على هذه النفوس الشريرة ؟!.
وهذا المقتضى مردود بأتفاق اهل السنة ببقاء الجنة والنار كما تنظره في رد إمام أهل السنة أحمد بن حنبل على القائلين بفناء النار وكذلك في رفع الأستار للأمير الصنعاني .



علما أن ابن القيم رحمه الله لم يجزم بشيء لا بالفناء ولا بالبقاء بالنسبة للنار ولكنه توقف عند أقوال بعض الصحابة الموهمة لعدم وضوح مآل النار ثم صرح بضعّف دلالة الأدلة المثبتة للبقاء , والله اعلم 
قال رحمه الله في شفاء العليل ( عقب المنقول عن عيد فهمي ) : 
وأنا في هذه المسألة على قول أمير المؤمنين عليّ بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه، فإنه ذكر دخول أهل الجنة الجنة، وأهل النار النار، ووصف ذلك أحسن صفة. ثم قال: «ويفعل الله بعد ذلك في خلقه ما يشاء». وعلى مذهب عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما حيث يقول: «لا ينبغي لأحد أن يحكم على الله في خلقه ولا ينزلهم جنة ولا ناراً» وذكر ذلك في تفسير قوله: {قالَ النارُ مثْواكم خَالِدينَ فيها إلاَّ ما شاءَ ٱللَّهُ}.
وعلى مذهب أبي سعيد الخدري حيث يقول: «انتهَى القرآن كلّه إلى هذه الآية: {إنَّ ربَّك فَعَّالٌ لما يُرِيدُ}.
وعلى مذهب قتادة حيث يقول في قوله: {إلاَّ ما شاءَ ربُّك}. الله أعلم بتبيينه على ما وقعت.
وعلى مذهب ابن زيد حيث يقول: «أخبرنا الله الذي يشاء لأهل الجنة، فقال: {عَطاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ}. ولم يخبرنا بالذي يشاء لأهل النار».
والقول بأن النار وعذابها دائم بدوام الله خبر عن الله بما يفعله، فإن لم يكن مطابقاً لخبره عن نفسه بذلك وإلاَّ كان قولاً عليه بغير علم، والنصوص لا تُفْهِم ذلك. والله أعلم.أهـ كلامه رحمه الله وإيانا وعفا عنا وعنه

----------


## عيد فهمي

ليس في ذلك دخول فيما نهيت عنه
ولكن مقصودي التركيز على إجابة السؤال فقط
وأما عن التزام مَن يقول بفناء النار بهذا القول (زوال شر إبليس) فأمر لا بد منه كما أشرتم رعاكم الله
ولكن هناك مَن تبنى القول بفناء النار من المعاصرين وعندما ألزمته بهذا اللازم لم يلتزمه مما يدل على أنه تبناه تقليدا بغير بحث
وهذه دعوة لكم ولكل الأعضاء مَن يعلم منكم مَن يتبنى القول بفناء النار من أهل العلم المعاصرين يعرض عليه هذا اللازم لنرى هل سيلتزمه أم لا؟
وأغلب ظني أنه لن يلتزمه والله أعلم.
أما إن التزمه أحدهم كان لزاما عليه أن يأتينا من أقوال السلف ما يدل عليه -وليس بفاعل- أو الرجوع عن القول بفناء النار.
فلعل بذلك يتضح سبب تركيزي على هذا السؤال

----------


## ابن الرومية

تنبيه أرجو من الله أن أصيب فيه 
أما من قال أن" مقدمة ابن القيم رحمه الله صحيحة ومتفق عليها " فكلامه غير دقيق الا ان عنى اتفاق أهل مذهب معين ...بل هذه المقدمة هي من أكثر ما عرف فيها الاختلاف و كثرت فيها الحيرة بين المتكلمين و النظار و الفلاسفة و العباد من كافة الطوائف..و  القول أنها لا علاقة لها بموضوع فناء النار أو أنها لازم من لوازمه غير دقيق أيضا اذ  شأنها أكبر من ذلك ...فهذه المقدمة هي الأصل العقلي الكبير الذي تبنى عليه مسألة فناء النار  أي أن هذه الأخيرة هي لازم من لوازم المقدمة المذكورة لا العكس فحين قال من قال بتعلبل الأفعال ألزموه بترجيح صحة هذه المقدمة فلما التزمها عادوا و ألزموه بفروعها النقلية من جواز فناء النار فبقي متوقفا مدة لغياب النقل عمن سلف مع البحث و التنقيب حتى ذكره أحد تلاميذه بمواطن بعض الآثار فمال اليها ميلا ظاهرا في أواخر أيامه ....فالهوينى أثناء الكلام عن هذه المقدمة التي كما قال الامام ابن القيم طاشت فيها عقول الأذكياء و قلوب الأصفياء فالمسارعة الى هدمها دون روية لمجرد الزام القائلين بفناء النار الرجوع عن قولهم سيلزم منه - عقلا-الرجوع على القائلين بالتعليل أيضا لأن المقدمة من لوازم قولهم فيجب النظر الى ما قبل هذه المقدمة و ليس فقط الى ما بعدها

و الله اعلم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> أما من قال أن" مقدمة ابن القيم رحمه الله صحيحة ومتفق عليها " فكلامه غير دقيق


إن كنت تقصد قولي:
قولي:


> مقدمة ابن القيم رحمه الله صحيحة ومتفق عليها وأنه ليس من الحكمة خلق الشر الذي لا يزول


فأنا ملتزم به وأما اللازم الذي التزمه ابن القيم رحمه الله فلم أدخله في ما أسميته (( مقدمة صحيحة ومتفق عليها ))
بل عقبت عليه بأنه مردود كما ترأه في تعليقي السابق .

فإن كنت تعني أخي ابن الرومية وصفك ( غير دقيق )  بأن هذه العبارة (( ليس من الحكمة خلق الشر الذي لا يزول )) غير متفق عليها عند أهل الحق فلتكمل البيان وتتم الفائدة التي أفدتنا بها 
وفقك الله

----------


## ابن الرومية

> إن كنت تقصد قولي:
> .
> فإن كنت تعني أخي ابن الرومية وصفك ( غير دقيق )  بأن هذه العبارة (( ليس من الحكمة خلق الشر الذي لا يزول )) غير متفق عليها عند أهل الحق فلتكمل البيان وتتم الفائدة التي أفدتنا بها 
> وفقك الله


كان ينقص ما علم بالأحمر ليجعل عبارتكم الأولى أكثر دقة ...فتصبح العبارة معبرة عن مجموع من تعتقدون أنهم أهل الحق و غيركم قد يرى أنهم ليسوا كل أهل الحق و لا أن كل من هم من اهل الحق عندكم كلامهم صريح الدلالة على تلك المقدمة...بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

يا رعاك الله إنما المعول عليه هو الحق 
ولا عبرة بخلافه 
ومن أجتمع عليه فهم أهل الحق 
والحق المحض هو علم الكتاب والسنة وما أخذ منهما وبني عليهما مع اعتبار فهم السلف الصالح .
وأما من خالف هذه الأصول وأخترع وابتكر وتفلسف فهو أبعد الناس عن الحق ولا عبرة بمخالفته بل لا يدخل في مسمى أهل العلم كما قال الشافعي أو غيره . 
والآن هل خالف أحدا تعلمه من أن حكمة الله تأبى خلق الشر المحض الذي لا يزول شره ؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله
الاخوة والشايخ الكرام، أحسن الله اليكم
ورحم الله شيخنا وامامنا ابن القيم، فلا يسلم انسان من الخطأ والزلل مهما ثقل في ميزان العلم، وكل يؤخذ منه ويرد الا المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم. وكما أن التقليد فتنة للجهلاء، فالكلام والفلسفة هي فتنة للعلماء ولا ريب. ان مسألة فناء النار هذه لا يقوم عليها اجماع ولا اتفاق، وظاهر القرءان على خلافها، وما تعلق من الآيات في خلود بعض المحكوم لهم بالنار على مشيئة الرب جل وعلا، هو من المتشابه الذي يجب رده للمحكم في القرءان، ويصح تأويله جمعا للنصوص على أن البتر من الخلود فيها - تعلقا بالمشيئة - هو فيمن يدخلونها من الموحدين ثم يخرجون منها برحمة الله، فهؤلاء دخلوها ولكن لم يخلدوا فيها، فكانوا هم الاستثناء! أما من مات على غير التوحيد ولم يكن من أهل الفترة وقامت عليه الحجة فكيف لمثل هذا أن يدخل الجنة وهي مفتاحها (لا اله الا الله) كما هو معلوم؟ وان لم يكن له أن يدخل الجنة فان أخرج من النار فالى أين يذهب؟؟ ان العقل يحتمل احتمالين لا أرى ثالثا لهما، اما أن يذهب الى مكان آخر غير النار وغير الجنة وهذا لا دليل عليه البتة ولم يقل به أحد من السلف قط، واما أن يفنيه الله فيصير عدما بعد قدر من العذاب قد استحقه، فلا يبقى له أثر ولا وجود، وانما يصير الى العدم وهذا أيضا لا يقال الا بدليل ولم يقل به أحد من السلف أيضا، ويهدمه قوله تعالى عن الكافرين أنهم يتمنون من العذاب أن يكونوا ترابا كما يكون في الوحوش والبهائم التي يحكم في أمرها وتحاسب ثم تفنى وتنعدم وتصير ترابا! فلماذا نخوض فيما ليس فيه دليل ولا نص، وعندنا النصوص الظاهرة الواضحة على حكم من يدخل الجنة ويخلد فيها، ومن يدخل النار ويخلد فيها، ومن يدخل النار ثم يخرج منها الى الجنة يخلد فيها؟ 
ثم ان قول ((ليس من الحكمة خلق الشر الذي لا يزول)) هذا قول فيه نظر ضروري! فلعل قائله أن ينتصر به لمذهب فناء النار، لأن النار في ذاتها شر، وخلودها يعني أنها لا تزول! وزوال الشر قد يكون بزوال الشيء الموصوف به أو بزوال الشر عن ذلك الشيء، أما أن يؤول هذا اللفظ على أن المراد بالشر الذي لا يزول أي لا يزيل أثره خير خارج عنه، كما يزيل الايمان شر الكفر ويزيل البر شر الفجور وما الى ذلك مما ينفي صفة الاستغراق في الشر لكل ما خلقه الله مما ظاهره الشر، فمحتمل ولكن الأقرب الى الذهن أن اللفظ يتعلق ببقاء وزوال ذات الشر او ذات الشيء الموصوف به نفسه، وليس زوال شره من خارجه بما هو خير.. 
وفي جميع الأحوال فقوله ليس من الحكمة خلق شر لا يزول قول مقبول ان كان يقصد بذلك الشر المحض، الذي لا يراد من ورائه خير قط، والشر الذي لا يزول - في نفسه - يكون خيرا ان كان عقوبة لمن أجرم وقدم شرا يستحق به أن يعاقب بشر لا يزول! والمكر بالماكرين صفة كمال، وتعذيب المجرمين صفة عدل وحكمة، ومن ذلك بقاء الكفار - الذين نوى الواحد منهم ألا يبقى في الأرض ما بقي من العمر الا كافرا - في النار أبدا خالدين.. فلو ترك الفلاسفة وأهل الكلام كلامهم وسلموا أفهامهم للكتاب والسنة وفهم السلف رضي الله عنهم لسلم لهم دينهم ولعلموا أن الحكمة هي في كل ما أخبر الله به عن نفسه وصح عنه، وبقاء النار خالدة أبدا ليس فيه ما يعارض الحكمة بل هو محض الحكمة والعدل. واذا ارتفعت تلك الشبهة، سقطت العلة العقلية التي توهمها الفلاسفة فمالوا بها الى ما مالوا اليه! 
ان قوله رحمه الله: "أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة وإن دخل تحت القدرة، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين. فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء" ظاهر أنه ينتصر به لمذهبه في فناء النار، وان كان أطلق لفظة (نفوس)، والنار ليست - من جهة اللفظ - نفسا! ولكن دل على عموم المعنى الذي يريده من هذا اللفظ ما أردف به اذ قال (وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها) فأي نفوس تكون تلك التي تنطبق عليها تلك الصفة، الا أن يكون مقصوده النفوس التي تعذب (بفتح الذاي) في النار خالدة فيها، وكذا التي تعذب (بكسر الذاي) خالدة أيضا (أعني ملائكة العذاب في النار)؟! وسواء دخل ابليس أو لم يدخل في هذا اللفظ فهذا تفريع عليه ليس هو ما يعنينا، فالمراد تمحيص هذا القول العام الذي لا يسع من تأمله الا أن يجنح به الى حيث جنح ابن القيم رحمه الله في كلامه في فناء النار! والامام رحمه الله لم يقل بأن النار في مطلق خلقها شر محض أو ليست من الرحمة، فهذا كلام لا يقول به مسلم فضلا عن امام من أئمة العلم والدين، ولكن لعله توهم أن في خلودها بمن فيها خلودا سرمديا ما قد يكون كذلك، فجاءت الشبهة من هذا الباب، والله أعلم..
رحم الله الامام رحمة واسعة، وثبتنا واياكم على الحق وعلى اكلتاب والسنة بفهم سلف الأمة رضي الله عنهم وألحقنا واياكم بهم في الصالحين..

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

ينبغي أن نتعرف على حال إبليس في مرحلتين : مرحلة ما قبل الشر الذي حصل بسبب الطرد والإبعاد عن رحمة الله ، ومرحلة ما بعد الشر الحاصل بلعنة الله له وإخراجه من الملكوت الأعلى. ولا أرى أن ينحصر النقاش في حال إبليس الثانية مع إهمال الأولى ، فإذا ضممنا حاله الأولى للثانية - وهما بلا شك متغايرتان - لم يكن هناك مجال لوصم إبليس بالشر المحض ، هذا مع العلم بأن إبليس تسبب في جلب الشر على نفسه باختياره حينما انقاد لداعي الكبر والحسد ، وليس لأن الله خلقه - بغير تسبب منه - شراً محضاً. كل ماسبق اعتبارات لا تخلو من أهمية.

----------


## خليل المخطوطات

> ينبغي أن نتعرف على حال إبليس في مرحلتين : مرحلة ما قبل الشر الذي حصل بسبب الطرد والإبعاد عن رحمة الله ، ومرحلة ما بعد الشر الحاصل بلعنة الله له وإخراجه من الملكوت الأعلى. ولا أرى أن ينحصر النقاش في حال إبليس الثانية مع إهمال الأولى ، فإذا ضممنا حاله الأولى للثانية - وهما بلا شك متغايرتان - لم يكن هناك مجال لوصم إبليس بالشر المحض ، هذا مع العلم بأن إبليس تسبب في جلب الشر على نفسه باختياره حينما انقاد لداعي الكبر والحسد ، وليس لأن الله خلقه - بغير تسبب منه - شراً محضاً. كل ماسبق اعتبارات لا تخلو من أهمية.


إذا لم يكن إبليس بالشر المحض، كان فيه جانب من الخير، فما هو؟؟
وما هي آثار جانب الخير التي كانت فيه؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

ألم أقل لكم اخوتاه أن الجدل الفلسفي لا يجلب خيرا أبدا..
ها قد انتقل الكلام عن ابليس، مع أني لا أحسب أن الأخ الكريم الذي فتح هذا الموضوع كان يعنى بابليس بالذات، وليراجعني في هذا ان كنت مخطئا. وعلى أي حال فالمراد بكلمة المحض، على ما يبلغه فهمي المتواضع، هو الخالص المطلق، وعليه فالشر المحض يكون الشر الذي لا يرجى من ورائه خير البتة! وهذا هو ما ننزه الله عنه، وهذا أصل من أصول عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة كما هو معلوم، فالله لا يوجد الشر الا لخير عميم يراد من ورائه، وهو تبارك وتعالى الحكيم العليم، وأدلة ذلك تملأ ما بين دفتي القرءان، فهو عز وجل القائل:
((ولَوْلاَ دَفْعُ اللّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَّفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ وَلَـكِنَّ اللّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِين))َ [البقرة : 251]
فجعل سنة الدفع، والتي ظاهرها الألم والقتال والشر والنكال، هي سبيل صيانة الأرض من الفساد، بل انها لفضل من الله على العالمين كما تدل هذه الآية وما في نحو معناها، والمرض شر من وجه وخير من وجوه، والفقر شر من وجه وخير من وجوه، والقتال شر من وجه وخير من وجوه ووجوه، (وعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون) وادلة هذا المعنى في الكتاب والسنة تفوق الحصر كما بينا
فالمراد بالشر المحض، والممتنع في حق الله تعالى، هو الشر الذي لا يؤدي الى خير قط، والذي هو شر من جميع الوجوه، فيرجى التنبه الى هذا المعنى. فان تناولنا ابليس وسبب خلقه وسبب ابتلائه وتقدير الله لما صار اليه من الحال، لوجدنا أنه هو الحكمة المحضة والرحمة من رب العالمين، فلولا ابليس - وما جعل الله له من وسائل في نفوس البشر ومداخل يدخل منها - لما كان ذنب وما كانت توبة، وما كان جهاد ورفعة في المنازل والدرجات، وما كان صدق واخلاص، ولهدمت مساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا، وهذا ظاهر واضح. فمن هذا يقال أن خلق ابليس وتصييره الى ما صار اليه، هو شر من وجه ولكنه خير من وجوه شتى لا يعلم حصرها الا الله، ولا علاقة لذلك بما كان عليه ابليس قبل أن يكفر ويستكبر ويلعن ويبتلي الرب به آدم وسائر ذريته الى قيام الساعة.

----------


## خليل المخطوطات

حاصل كلامك أن شر إبليس زائل لا محالة، وذلك بدخول أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار، وهو مناقض لقول ابن القيم:أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة.
ولاحظ أن الكلام ليس على حكم أفعال الله تعالى، لكن على وجود مخلوقات لا يزول شرها ألبتة أو يزول.

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> إذا لم يكن إبليس بالشر المحض، كان فيه جانب من الخير، فما هو؟؟
> وما هي آثار جانب الخير التي كانت فيه؟


هل حال إبليس قبل اللعن والطرد مثل حاله بعد ذلك؟ وإلا لما كان لكل ما حصل من اللعن والطرد والمقت فائدة.

----------


## أبو بكر السعيد

فضيلة الشيخ/عيد 
هل نفهم التالي مما ذكرت؟
أن هناك خلاف بين كون شر إبليس ليس محضا ، وبين أن شره لا يزول  .
نرجوا الإفادة.

----------


## علاء عبدالفتاح

شيخنا العزيز / عيد فهمى بارك الله فيك نرجوا التوجيه إن كان ما سنذكره صحيح أو لا ؟
قول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله مقسم إلى قسمين 
الأول : خلق نفوس لا يزول شرها البته 
وهذا من حيث النظر نجد أنه موجود فإبليس لا يزول شره فى الدنيا فهو دائم الشر لعباد الله حتى فى الآخرة فشره لا يزول  حيث يقف خطيبا فى أهل النار يتبرأ منهم وكفى برؤيته فى النار شرا لأهل النار فمن هنا لا يزول شره .
الثانى : خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد 
فهذا لا يوجد فى خلق الله حتى إبليس لا يدخل فى الشر المحض وقد سبقت أقوالكم بالاتفاق على ذلك .
وبهذا فإن كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله يضاد بعضه بعضا فليس من اللازم أن تكون النفوس التى لا يزول شرها البته هى فى نفسها شرا محضا 
فإبليس لا يزول شره وهو فى ذاته ليس شرا محضا ولكنه مستحق للعذاب الأبدى لما كان منه فى الدنيا من كفر بالله تعالى وطلبه للخلد فى الدنيا ليواصل كفره ليس هذا فحسب وانما ليكون سببا فى إغواء بنى آدم إغواءا لا يفنى إلا بإنتهاء الحياة ولو مدت الحياة جدلا أكثر من عمره الذى لا يعلمه إلا الله لظل  يجدد كفره بالله فليس من لوازم الرحمة أن ينتهى عذاب إبليس فى الآخرة  بفناء النار ولو رُدًّ لعاد للكفر فيكون الجزاء من جنس العمل استمرار عذابه أبدا بسبب استمرار شره أبدا . 
ثم إننا لا نسلم أن خلود النار بمن فيها  شر محض على ما ذكره أخونا أبو الفداء من أن ابن القيم رحمه الله قد وهم فيه ، ولكن النار خلقها كخلق الجنة كل منهما تعبد الله ويكفى هذا من خير ولو كان هذا فى العذاب لأنه للكافرين .
مصطفى عبد القادر ( السويس )

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

جزيت خيرا يا أبا الفداء وبارك لك في علمك
وأنا على ما قال أخي ابو الفداء وفقه الله
ولا شك من غلط ابن القيم رحمه الله في هذه المسألة
والفائدة لا تخلو حتى من أغلاط هذا العالم النحرير وأمثاله من العلماء الربانيين.
فقد عرض ما عنده ولم يجزم بشيء بل توقف بناء على آثار سلفية ولم يسفهه الأتفاق المعقود بل نقده معلقا نقده بقوله ( والقول بأن النار وعذابها دائم بدوام الله خبر عن الله بما يفعله، فإن لم يكن مطابقاً لخبره عن نفسه بذلك وإلاَّ كان قولاً عليه بغير علم )
وهذا حق فهو رحمه الله يطلب أن تطابق الدلالة قول المخبر جل في علاه .
ومطابقة الخبر للقول ببقاء النار كما هو قول أهل السنة ظاهر إن شاء الله تحقيقا لا تعليقا.
ومخالفة ابن القيم رحمه الله في هذه المسألة وغيره في مسائل أخرى من الشذوذات التي لا يلتفت إليها من أراد الحق والخير لنفسه 
فهذه الأخطاء من هولاء الجبال العلمية ما هي إلا فتنة لمن في قلبه زيغ وهوى فيتبع المتشابه من آيات الله وأحاديث رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقوال أهل العلم فيضل ويشقى وهم براء مما أختاره لنفسه لأستفراغهم الوسع وعدم الخروج عن النص وإن أختلفوا في فهمه
وعلى ذلك فقس جميع أهل الحق من علماء الكتاب والسنة المتمسكين بفهم سلف الأمة .
فالله يرعاهم ويحفظهم ويرحم امواتهم ويلحقنا بهم غير مفتونين والله اعلم.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> فضيلة الشيخ/عيد 
> هل نفهم التالي مما ذكرت؟
> أن هناك خلاف بين كون شر إبليس ليس محضا ، وبين أن شره لا يزول  .
> نرجوا الإفادة.


أحسن الله إليك يا أبا مريم
نعم هناك خلاف واضح
فالشر الذي لا يزول أشبه النجاسة العينية التي لا يطهرها شيء
اما الشر المحض فهو الذي لا خير من وجوده بالمرة ولا نفع من خلقه أصلا
فالأول يمكن وجوده في المخلوقات كما أمكن وجود نجاسات عينية لا تطهر مطلقا
والثاني لا وجود له في خلق الله لأنه خلاف الحكمة، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقّ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
والله الموفق

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ها قد انتقل الكلام عن ابليس، مع أني لا أحسب أن الأخ الكريم الذي فتح هذا الموضوع كان يعنى بابليس بالذات، وليراجعني في هذا ان كنت مخطئا.


لا لم تخطئ أحسن الله إليك
فأنا ذكرت إبليس لوضوح الأمر فيه وإلا فجميع أئمة الكفر ينطبق عليهم نفس الكلام
وأنا أنتظر ما سينتهي إليه كلام الإخوة الفضلاء لمناقشة المسألة مناقشة علمية سلفية وطرح ما سوى ذلك من التشغيب الذي لا نفع فيه

----------


## عيد فهمي

> شيخنا العزيز / عيد فهمى بارك الله فيك نرجوا التوجيه إن كان ما سنذكره صحيح أو لا ؟
> قول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله مقسم إلى قسمين 
> الأول : خلق نفوس لا يزول شرها البته 
> وهذا من حيث النظر نجد أنه موجود فإبليس لا يزول شره فى الدنيا فهو دائم الشر لعباد الله حتى فى الآخرة فشره لا يزول  حيث يقف خطيبا فى أهل النار يتبرأ منهم وكفى برؤيته فى النار شرا لأهل النار فمن هنا لا يزول شره .
> الثانى : خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد 
> فهذا لا يوجد فى خلق الله حتى إبليس لا يدخل فى الشر المحض وقد سبقت أقوالكم بالاتفاق على ذلك .
> وبهذا فإن كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله يضاد بعضه بعضا فليس من اللازم أن تكون النفوس التى لا يزول شرها البته هى فى نفسها شرا محضا 
> فإبليس لا يزول شره وهو فى ذاته ليس شرا محضا ولكنه مستحق للعذاب الأبدى لما كان منه فى الدنيا من كفر بالله تعالى وطلبه للخلد فى الدنيا ليواصل كفره ليس هذا فحسب وانما ليكون سببا فى إغواء بنى آدم إغواءا لا يفنى إلا بإنتهاء الحياة ولو مدت الحياة جدلا أكثر من عمره الذى لا يعلمه إلا الله لظل  يجدد كفره بالله فليس من لوازم الرحمة أن ينتهى عذاب إبليس فى الآخرة  بفناء النار ولو رُدًّ لعاد للكفر فيكون الجزاء من جنس العمل استمرار عذابه أبدا بسبب استمرار شره أبدا . 
> ثم إننا لا نسلم أن خلود النار بمن فيها  شر محض على ما ذكره أخونا أبو الفداء من أن ابن القيم رحمه الله قد وهم فيه ، ولكن النار خلقها كخلق الجنة كل منهما تعبد الله ويكفى هذا من خير ولو كان هذا فى العذاب لأنه للكافرين .
> مصطفى عبد القادر ( السويس )


وفقك الله يابن عبد القادر
طرح جيد سوى ما لونته باللون الأحمر فهو محك الخلاف وأنا منتظر ما سينتهي إليه إخواننا الكرام للبدء في مناقشته.
ولي سؤال
لماذا تكتب بغير اسمك؟
فإن كان هذا معرفا لبعض إخوانك وكتبت من خلاله
فأتمنى أن تسجل في المجلس بمعرف خاص بك باسمك أو لقبك أو كنيتك كما تشاء
ومرحبا بك عضوا جديدا في هذا المجلس المبارك

----------


## نضال مشهود

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وآله وصحبه ومن والاهقال الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه «شفاء العليل في مسائل القضاء والقدر والحكمة والتعليل» (ص 264):
> «أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة وإن دخل تحت القدرة، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين. فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء»
> والسؤال:
> كلام ابن القيم هنا عام في جميع النفوس
> أليس إبليس نفسا من جملة النفوس؟
> فهل يدخل في عموم كلام ابن القيم؟
> وهل هناك أي مسلك لتأويل كلام ابن القيم هذا؟
> (تنبيه: ذكر ابن القيم رحمه الله هذا الكلام أثناء مناقشته لمسألة فناء النار، وقد كثر الكلام فيها من العلماء وطلاب العلم بل وغيرهم، ولا علاقة لها بهذا الموضوع، فأتمنى من إخواني المشاركين عدم الخوض فيها هنا، وجزاكم الله خيرا)



وفقكم الله شيخنا الحبيب . . .
كلام ابن القيم هذا واضح جدا لا يحتاج إلى تأويل ولا شيء .
وهو كلام من صدق في عقله ودينه - فيما نحسب - ولا نزكي أحدا على الله .

قال :
« أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة ، وإنما خلقت للشر المحض وللعذاب السرمد الدائم بدوام خالقها سبحانه : فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة . وإن دخل تحت القدرة ، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين . فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء »

هذا كلام جميل صحيح لا غبار عليه .
وهو رحمه الله إنما قال : ( فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة ) ،
لم يقل : ( فهذا مناقض للحكمة والرحمة ) .
وقال : ( وإن دخل تحت القدرة ، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين ) ،
لم يقل : ( وإن دخل تحت القدرة ، فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة بين البطلان ) .

إخوتاه . . . . اتقوا الله من العبث بكلام الأئمة الأجلاء !

ابن القيم هذا إنما قال : ( فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء ) .
ولم يجزم ببطلان ما يناقض هذا النظر العقلي الرصين الرباني !

وعلى من وجد من الله تعالى فهما جديدا يفوق هذا الاجتهاد العظيم من هذا الإمام الكبير ، فليتحفنا به لعل فيه زيادة علم !!
وإلا . . . فالسكوت خير له .

----------


## نضال مشهود

مع أن لنا على كلام ابن القيم هذا شيء من الاستدراك ( أو قل : زيادة ) ، لا أبديه الآن لأنظر في أمره .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وفقكم الله شيخنا الحبيب . . .


وإياكم
كنت أنتظر مشاركتك أخي الحبيب منذ زمن
وقد أصبت كبد الحقيقة -مرة أخرى- عندما قلت:



> وعلى من وجد من الله تعالى فهما جديدا يفوق هذا الاجتهاد العظيم من هذا الإمام الكبير ، فليتحفنا به لعل فيه زيادة علم !!
> وإلا . . . فالسكوت خير له .


فهذا هو سبب طرحي للموضوع
أما كونه يفوق فهذا ما سأعرفه إن شاء الله من مداخلاتكم النافعة

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

> فالشر الذي لا يزول أشبه النجاسة العينية التي لا يطهرها شيء
> اما الشر المحض فهو الذي لا خير من وجوده بالمرة ولا نفع من خلقه أصلا
> فالأول يمكن وجوده في المخلوقات كما أمكن وجود نجاسات عينية لا تطهر مطلقا


الأخ عيد سدده الله 
لم أفهم الفرق بين الشر الذي لا يزول والشر المحض ؟
وما هي النجاسة التي لا يطهرها شيء ؟!
وبضرب الأمثلة تتبين الأمور
وفقت للصواب

----------


## عيد فهمي

الشر الذي لا يزول هو الشر الدائم كحال إبليس وهو مورد السؤال
وهو أشبه بالنجاسة العينية مثل العذرة فهي لا تطهر مطلقا مهما تكلفنا غسلها وتطهيره
ويقابل الأول الشر الذي يزول كحال الموحدين الذين يدخلون النار فهؤلاء فيهم شر فيدخلون النار لتطهيرهم منه فإذا طهروا أخرجوا منها وأدخلوا الجنة
ويقابل الثاني النجاسة الطارئة مثل الماء المتنجس فهذا يمكن تطهيره بالنزح أو المكاثرة أو غير ذلك من طرق التطهير المذكورة في كتب الفقه
والله الموفق

----------


## عيد فهمي

أما الشر المحض الذي لا خير ولا نفع فيه بوجه من الوجوه فهذا لا مثال له؛ لأن أهل السنة يعتقدون أنه لا وجود له في خلق الله
فحتى إبليس في خلقه خير من تمييز الطائعين من العاصين ومقاومة أهل الطاعة له ولوسوسته وقيام فريضة الجهاد له ولأوليائه والتوبة من الذنوب التي يدعو إليها وغير ذلك من أمور الخير المحبوبة لله سبحانه وتعالى
والله من وراء القصد وهو الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

قلت وفقك الله: ( العذرة فهي لا تطهر مطلقا ) .
والله منزها عن خلق الشر المحض 
أين وجه الخير من هذه العذرة التي لا تطهر ؟!
فعلى وصفك - ولا أدري أمتحققا هو - أليس هذا من الشر المحض الذي لا خير فيه بوجه ولا يكون سببا للخير ؟ 
فإن صح هذا رجع الشر الذي لا يزول إلى الشر المحض !

مع أن العذرة في ظني ينتج منها خير فهي سبب للنجاسة والتي هي سببا لرفع الحدث الذي هو سبب للطهارة والتي هي موجبه للأجر . 

فالرجاء حل الإشكال

----------


## ابو محمد الطالبي

لابد أن نستحضر هنا أمرين :  1/  أن عدم تصور العذاب السرمدي لايلزم منه أن أصحابه سيدخلون الجنة حين تفنى نارهم لأن الله حرم الجنة على الكافرين      2/  أن رحمة الله سبقت غضبه كما صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قلت وفقك الله: ( العذرة فهي لا تطهر مطلقا ) .
> والله منزها عن خلق الشر المحض 
> أين وجه الخير من هذه العذرة التي لا تطهر ؟!
> فعلى وصفك - ولا أدري أمتحققا هو - أليس هذا من الشر المحض الذي لا خير فيه بوجه ولا يكون سببا للخير ؟ 
> فإن صح هذا رجع الشر الذي لا يزول إلى الشر المحض !
> .........
> فالرجاء حل الإشكال


أحسن الله إليكم
حل الإشكال في قولك:



> مع أن العذرة في ظني ينتج منها خير


فالشر المحض لا ينتج منه خير مطلقا ولو احتمالا

----------


## ابو عمر السلفي

ولكن العذرة تكون سببا للخير فتنتج خيرا ولا تكون بذلك شرا محضا . 
أليس كذلك ؟!

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ولكن العذرة تكون سببا للخير فتنتج خيرا ولا تكون بذلك شرا محضا .


نعم

----------


## أبو الفداء

الأخ الكريم نضال بارك الله فيك، لا داعي لترهيب الاخوة والمشايخ الأعضاء حفظهم الله من تناول قول الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله في هذه العبارة بالنقد العلمي، فلا أرى أحدا من الذين قاموا بالرد والتعقيب الى هذه اللحظة خرج على حدود الأدب في الكلام على الامام رحمه الله، أو تطاول عليه أو غمطه منزلته وقدره، ولا أرى منهم من قال مقالة منكرة لا تكون في نقاش طلبة العلم المنضبطين، فلماذا أخي الحبيب مسلك الترهيب والغلو في كلام الشيخ رحمه الله وكأنه وحي منزل؟ معلوم أن الامام رحمة الله عليه، على عظم قدره ومنزلته التي طاولت الجوزاء، أخطأ الجادة في مسألة فناء النار، ومذهبه فيها مردود عليه.. فما الضرر اذا ما طرحنا نحن عبارة من عباراته للنقاش العلمي والأخذ والرد، سيما وهي ظاهرة التعلق بهذه المسألة كما لا يخفى؟
لو أننا انتهى بنا النقاش ها هنا الى القول بتخطئة الامام رحمه الله في اطلاقه هذه العبارة، وكان ذلك بحجة وبرهان لا بأهواء وتهاويل وتوهيمات، أيكون في ذلك عدوان على منزلة الرجل رحمه الله؟ 
أنا أتفق معك فيما أفهم أنه موقفك، من أن الجدل في القضايا الكلامية أمر لا يأمن أكثر الخائضين فيه من الزلل، ولهذا تخوفت من تشعب الكلام في هذا المقام. ولكن أخي الحبيب حين يتعلق الأمر بتنقية ساحة العقيدة من الشوائب والهفوات والزلات - وما من حبر الا وله زلات وزلات مهما علت منزلته وقدره - فالتنبيه للخطأ والتحذير من الموهمات والتوجيه الصحيح لمفاهيم مشتبهات الكلام عنده وعند غيره أمر واجب على من تأهل لذلك! 
لذا فلا أوافقك - بارك الله فيك - على قولك "كلام ابن القيم هذا واضح جدا لا يحتاج إلى تأويل ولا شيء ." فلو كان هكذا حقا، لم يسغ لشيخنا الفاضل صاحب الموضوع أن يطرحه للنقاش ابتداءا، ولما وصفه بالكلام الخطير، ولما تتابع الكلام من الاخوة والمشايخ تعقيبا على ذلك بموافقة أكثرهم له على ذلك، وسعيهم في تأوله!
ولو تأملت في العبارة لوجدتها ناقصة في الحقيقة.. فالاقتصار على لفظة (محض) فيها دون بيان واف مربع، مانع لوقوع الشبهة والالتباس انما هو نقص في اكمال مفهوم العبارة! وسبب هذا النقص ما وقع في مذهب الامام رحمه الله من تذبذب في شأن النار - والتي هي وما فيها ومن فيها، التأويل الوحيد لما ينطبق عليه هذا الكلام العام في تلك العبارة كما هو ظاهر. فهو رحمه الله يبدأ فيها بالكلام عن الشر الذي لا يزول وهو دائم بدوام الخالق جل وعلا، ثم يذكر أنه الشر المحض، فيوهم بأن هذا هو مقصوده من وصفه بالمحض، ولم يزد آخر العبارة الأمر الا ايهاما واشتباها، فهو يذيلها رحمه الله بقوله أن هذا هو منتهاه في تلك المسألة التي حارت فيها أذهان العقلاء. فلا أظنه يقصد بما حار فيه الذهن عقيدة أن الشر الذي لا وجه للخير فيه مطلقا هو أمر ممتنع الوقوع في خلق الله، فهذه وان حار فيها الفلاسفة فذلك من فلسهم، أما المسلمون فمجمعون على هذا المعنى ولا يخالف فيه الا زنديق! فلا يبقى الا أن يكون كلامه متجها الى نوع الشر الذي هو دائم أبدا بلا زوال، كما قدم في صدر العبارة! والاشكال يأتي من ادخاله لفطة (محض) في وصفه لجنس الشر الذي يقصده.
وجواب الاشكال بعون الله أن نقول أن هذه العبارة ان كان يقصد رحمه الله باطلاقها، نوع الشر الذي لا يزول بل هو دائم سرمد أبدي، فلا يفنيه شيء ولا ينهيه شيء، وان كان هذا هو مقصده بالشر المحض، كانت العبارة فاسدة ووجب ردها، لأن وجود الشر الدائم الأبدي في خلق الله ليس فيه منافاة لحكمة المولى جل وعلا، ولا يقال أن دخوله في الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين كما قال رحمه الله، لأنه فيه ومن ورائه خير من وجوه شتى كما تفضل المشايخ الكرام بالبيان.
وأما ان كان رحمه الله يقصد الشر المحض أي الذي لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه، فالعبارة صحيحة، ولكن لا يكون اذا ثمة فائدة من تخصيص ذلك النوع من الشر في وصفه بأنه الدائم السرمدي الذي لا يزول! بل كان ذلك التخصيص نقصا يحتاج الى مزيد بيان، فالشر المحض - بهذا المعنى - ممتنع امتناعا تاما في خلق الله، سواءا كان فانيا أو سرمديا أبديا لا يفنى! هو ممتنع على أي حال! 
ثم لو كان هذا هو مراده من تلك العبارة، فما وجه قوله رحمه الله "فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء"؟ أي مسألة يعني بالضبط؟ لا نظن بالامام رحمه الله أنه على جلالة شأنه وعلمه قد أوكع عقله النظر في هذا الأمر الجلي الواضح والذي هو من الأصول المتقررة التي لا تحتاج الى نظر! فلا أظنه كان ينظر في مسألة هل خلق الشر المحض الذي لا خير فيه البتة ولا يراد من ورائه خير قط، هو موافق لحكمة الرب ورحمته أم غير موافق، حتى انتهى به النظر الى ما يقول! فالذي يصف الرب بخلقه شرا لا خير فيه بحال، انما ينسب الشر الى الرب وينسف صفة الحكمة والرحمة والعدل وغيرها، وذلك لا يذهب اليه مسلم، فضلا عن امام هداية كابن القيم رحمه الله! لذا فيبقى أن يقال أنه رحمه الله كان يقصد بلفظة (المحض) ما بينه بسياق الكلام في العبارة من أنه الدائم السرمدي الذي لا يزول، وليس الشر الذي لا يتطرق اليه مظنة الخير بوجه من الوجوه، كما هو المفهوم الأصوب للفظة محض!
هذا ما نتهى اليه نظري الحقير في تلك المسألة، وحاصله أن العبارة يتعين عند نقلها ألا تورد بلا بيان وتوضيح وتفصيل دفعا للالتباس والايهام، ومنعا لاستخدامها على أيدي الزائغين في الانتصار للباطل.. فرحم الله كاتبها وألحقنا معه في الشهداء والصديقين وحسن أولئك رفيقا، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الأخ الكريم نضال بارك الله فيك، لا داعي لترهيب الاخوة والمشايخ الأعضاء حفظهم الله من تناول قول الامام ابن القيم رحمه الله في هذه العبارة بالنقد العلمي، فلا أرى أحدا من الذين قاموا بالرد والتعقيب الى هذه اللحظة خرج على حدود الأدب في الكلام على الامام رحمه الله، أو تطاول عليه أو غمطه منزلته وقدره، ولا أرى منهم من قال مقالة منكرة لا تكون في نقاش طلبة العلم المنضبطين، فلماذا أخي الحبيب مسلك الترهيب والغلو في كلام الشيخ رحمه الله وكأنه وحي منزل؟ معلوم أن الامام رحمة الله عليه، على عظم قدره ومنزلته التي طاولت الجوزاء، أخطأ الجادة في مسألة فناء النار، ومذهبه فيها مردود عليه.. فما الضرر اذا ما طرحنا نحن عبارة من عباراته للنقاش العلمي والأخذ والرد، سيما وهي ظاهرة التعلق بهذه المسألة كما لا يخفى؟
> لو أننا انتهى بنا النقاش ها هنا الى القول بتخطئة الامام رحمه الله في اطلاقه هذه العبارة، وكان ذلك بحجة وبرهان لا بأهواء وتهاويل وتوهيمات، أيكون في ذلك عدوان على منزلة الرجل رحمه الله؟ 
> أنا أتفق معك فيما أفهم أنه موقفك، من أن الجدل في القضايا الكلامية أمر لا يأمن أكثر الخائضين فيه من الزلل، ولهذا تخوفت من تشعب الكلام في هذا المقام. ولكن أخي الحبيب حين يتعلق الأمر بتنقية ساحة العقيدة من الشوائب والهفوات والزلات - وما من حبر الا وله زلات وزلات مهما علت منزلته وقدره - فالتنبيه للخطأ والتحذير من الموهمات والتوجيه الصحيح لمفاهيم مشتبهات الكلام عنده وعند غيره أمر واجب على من تأهل لذلك! 
> لذا فلا أوافقك - بارك الله فيك - على قولك "كلام ابن القيم هذا واضح جدا لا يحتاج إلى تأويل ولا شيء ." فلو كان هكذا حقا، لم يسغ لشيخنا الفاضل صاحب الموضوع أن يطرحه للنقاش ابتداءا، ولما وصفه بالكلام الخطير، ولما تتابع الكلام من الاخوة والمشايخ تعقيبا على ذلك بموافقة أكثرهم له على ذلك، وسعيهم في تأوله!
> ولو تأملت في العبارة لوجدتها ناقصة في الحقيقة.. فالاقتصار على لفظة (محض) فيها دون بيان واف مربع، مانع لوقوع الشبهة والالتباس انما هو نقص في اكمال مفهوم العبارة! وسبب هذا النقص ما وقع في مذهب الامام رحمه الله من تذبذب في شأن النار - والتي هي وما فيها ومن فيها، التأويل الوحيد لما ينطبق عليه هذا الكلام العام في تلك العبارة كما هو ظاهر. فهو رحمه الله يبدأ فيها بالكلام عن الشر الذي لا يزول وهو دائم بدوام الخالق جل وعلا، ثم يذكر أنه الشر المحض، فيوهم بأن هذا هو مقصوده من وصفه بالمحض، ولم يزد آخر العبارة الأمر الا ايهاما واشتباها، فهو يذيلها رحمه الله بقوله أن هذا هو منتهاه في تلك المسألة التي حارت فيها أذهان العقلاء. فلا أظنه يقصد بما حار فيه الذهن عقيدة أن الشر الذي لا وجه للخير فيه مطلقا هو أمر ممتنع الوقوع في خلق الله، فهذه وان حار فيها الفلاسفة فذلك من فلسهم، أما المسلمون فمجمعون على هذا المعنى ولا يخالف فيه الا زنديق! فلا يبقى الا أن يكون كلامه متجها الى نوع الشر الذي هو دائم أبدا بلا زوال، كما قدم في صدر العبارة! والاشكال يأتي من ادخاله لفطة (محض) في وصفه لجنس الشر الذي يقصده.
> وجواب الاشكال بعون الله أن نقول أن هذه العبارة ان كان يقصد رحمه الله باطلاقها، نوع الشر الذي لا يزول بل هو دائم سرمد أبدي، فلا يفنيه شيء ولا ينهيه شيء، وان كان هذا هو مقصده بالشر المحض، كانت العبارة فاسدة ووجب ردها، لأن وجود الشر الدائم الأبدي في خلق الله ليس فيه منافاة لحكمة المولى جل وعلا، ولا يقال أن دخوله في الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين كما قال رحمه الله، لأنه فيه ومن ورائه خير من وجوه شتى كما تفضل المشايخ الكرام بالبيان.
> وأما ان كان رحمه الله يقصد الشر المحض أي الذي لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه، فالعبارة صحيحة، ولكن لا يكون اذا ثمة فائدة من تخصيص ذلك النوع من الشر في وصفه بأنه الدائم السرمدي الذي لا يزول! بل كان ذلك التخصيص نقصا يحتاج الى مزيد بيان، فالشر المحض - بهذا المعنى - ممتنع امتناعا تاما في خلق الله، سواءا كان فانيا أو سرمديا أبديا لا يفنى! هو ممتنع على أي حال! 
> ثم لو كان هذا هو مراده من تلك العبارة، فما وجه قوله رحمه الله "فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء"؟ أي مسألة يعني بالضبط؟ لا نظن بالامام رحمه الله أنه على جلالة شأنه وعلمه قد أوكع عقله النظر في هذا الأمر الجلي الواضح والذي هو من الأصول المتقررة التي لا تحتاج الى نظر! فلا أظنه كان ينظر في مسألة هل خلق الشر المحض الذي لا خير فيه البتة ولا يراد من ورائه خير قط، هو موافق لحكمة الرب ورحمته أم غير موافق، حتى انتهى به النظر الى ما يقول! فالذي يصف الرب بخلقه شرا لا خير فيه بحال، انما ينسب الشر الى الرب وينسف صفة الحكمة والرحمة والعدل وغيرها، وذلك لا يذهب اليه مسلم، فضلا عن امام هداية كابن القيم رحمه الله! لذا فيبقى أن يقال أنه رحمه الله كان يقصد بلفظة (المحض) ما بينه بسياق الكلام في العبارة من أنه الدائم السرمدي الذي لا يزول، وليس الشر الذي لا يتطرق اليه مظنة الخير بوجه من الوجوه، كما هو المفهوم الأصوب للفظة محض!
> هذا ما نتهى اليه نظري الحقير في تلك المسألة، وحاصله أن العبارة يتعين عند نقلها ألا تورد بلا بيان وتوضيح وتفصيل دفعا للالتباس والايهام، ومنعا لاستخدامها على أيدي الزائغين في الانتصار للباطل.. فرحم الله كاتبها وألحقنا معه في الشهداء والصديقين وحسن أولئك رفيقا، والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم..


وفقك الله وأحسن إليك يا أبا الفداء
طرح جيد
وفي انتظار المزيد من مشاركات الفضلاء

----------


## نضال مشهود

لا . . . ما هو بجيد !

نتدبر مرة أخرى :
" فإن فهمت سر هذا الوجه ، وإلا فجاوزه إلى ما قبله ، ولا تعجل بإنكاره !! هذا سر المسألة ، أنه سبحانه حكيم رحيم ، إنما يخلق بحكمة ورحمة ............. فهذا ما وصل إليه النظر في هذه المسألة التي تكع فيها عقول العقلاء . وكنت سألت عنها شيخ الإسلام قدس الله روحه فقال لي : هذه المسألة عظيمة كبيرة ولم يجب فيها بشيء .............. فمن كان عنده فضل علم ، فليحدثه . فان فوق كل ذي علم عليم "

----------


## نضال مشهود

فسر المسألة - إخوتي الأحباب - هو هذا السؤال :

هل تعذيب الله تعالى تلك النفوس تعذيبا دائما أبديا سرمديا موافق للحكمة ؟ وهل فيه رحمةٌ ؟
إن كان الجواب بالإثبات ، فليبين وجه الموافقة بينهما ! وإلا ، فالسكوت في هذا مذهب الراشدين .

ابن القيم تفكر طويييييييييييلا في هذا الأمر ، فلم يظفر بشيء يطمئن إليه . فقال منصفا غير متكلف :
" فهذا لا يظهر موافقته للحكمة والرحمة ................... فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة ليس بالبين " .

ولم يقل - رحمه الله رحمة واسعة بأبي هو وأمي - :
" فهذا مخالف للحكمة والرحمة ! ................... فدخوله تحت الحكمة والرحمة غير جائز ! " .

فمن منكم يأتي بالجواب بدلا من ذلك العبث ؟
وفوق كل ذي علم عليم .

----------


## نضال مشهود

وأما قضية (المحض) أو (غير المحض) ، فكم أستغرب من اعتراضاتكم الكثيرة - وفقكم الله !

لم يخلق إبليس والكفار للشر المحض الذي لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه . . هذا صحيح .
لكن صحته إنما تظهر لمرحلة (قبل دخول أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار) .

وأما بعد ذلك بحقب زمنية طويييلة ، فأي خير في تعذيب هؤلاء تعذيبا أبديا سرمديا دائما بدوام الخالق الحكيم الذي هو أرحم الراحمين ؟؟؟

ولقائل أن يقول :
" الخير فيه : دوام تأكيد إظهار النعم لأهل الجنة ، حيث أنهم لا يزالون يرون عاقبة من لم يسلك مسلكهم في الدنيا ، فيزيدون بذلك الحمد والشكر والثناء ، ولم يزل عدل الله تعالى ظاهرا بينا واضحا " .

لكن هذا الجواب في النفس منه شيء ، فلم أزل أتوقف .
وهناك احتمالات أخري . . زاد بذلك التوقف بعد التوقف ،
كما قال تعالى : "إن ربك فعال لما يريد" . . . . . ومعلوم أنه تعالى لا يريد إلا ما وافق حكمته وإن خفيت علينا وجهها .

فاللهم رب جبرائيل ، وميكايل ، وإسرافيل . . فاطر السموات والأرض . . عالم الغيب والشهادة . . أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون ؛ اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك ، إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صرط مستقيم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ولعل قائلا يقول : " الخير فيه دوام تأكيد إظهار النعم لأهل الجنة ، حيث أنهم لا يزالون يرون عاقبة من لم يسلك مسلكهم في الدنيا "


اقتربت قليلا جدا من وجه واحد فقط من عدة وجوه عندي للرد على ادعاء التعارض بين دوام العذاب من جهة والحكمة والرحمة من جهة أخرى
وما زلت في انتظار باقي المشاركات الأخرى قبل سرد كلامي في المسألة أسأل الله السداد والهداية والتوفيق
وطرح الأخ أبي الفداء جيد إجمالا فلا تجحفه حقه فما اعتدت ذلك منكم

----------


## نضال مشهود

تمام قولي مذكور الآن في مكانه . . . وقد كانت المشاركة ناقصة - بتقدم الزر على الانتهاء من الكتابة .

وأما حكمي على كلام الأخ الفاضل أبي الفداء ، فالظلم ليس ببعيد صدوره عني (وإن كنت لا أشعر به) ؛
كما أنه ليس بعيدا وقوعه في حكمه - وفقه الله وبارك فيه - على كلام ابن القيم القيم (بل وفي حكمه على كلام العبد الفقير أيضا) .
فأعتذر الأخ الكريم عما قد يكون في كلامي من الإساءة . . . فالتحقق من الحقيقة لا تفسد للأخوة قضية .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> اقتربت قليلا جدا من وجه واحد فقط من عدة وجوه عندي للرد على .................. 
> وما زلت في انتظار باقي المشاركات الأخرى قبل سرد كلامي في المسألة أسأل الله السداد والهداية والتوفيق


يبدو أن للشيخ الفاضل - أخلصه الله للخير والبركة - في هذا من العلم الشيءَ الكثير ،
ولا أرى هناك داع إلى تأخير البيان - ولا حكمة فيه ولا رحمة - ما دام قد رفعت فضيلته راية التفوق .

----------


## نضال مشهود

لا زلنا في انتظار تلك (الوجوه) العديدة من الشيخ عيد . . .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لا زلنا في انتظار تلك (الوجوه) العديدة من الشيخ عيد . . .


المرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه
فلا تتعجل الخير
فما من مشاركة شارك بها أحد الإخوان إلا وانتفعت بما فيها حتى من خالف أو سأل أو شارك لمجرد المشاركة
واعلم أن الكلام في مثل هذه الأمور الشائكات مبناه على السلامة فمن سلم نجا
والسلامة مبناها على التأني ففي التأني السلامة
وهذا ليس بأول موضوع أفتحه وأتأنى في إكماله
بل لا أعلم موضوعا فتحتُه وأتممتُ الكلام فيه بما لا مزيد له عندي إلا أن يغلق فلا أتمكن من إتمامه
فكل الموضوعات التي هنا أو في ملتقى أهل الحديث ما زالت مفتوحة مع تقادم زمن كتابتها
فلمَ العجلة في هذا الموضوع خصوصا

----------


## نضال مشهود

وكيف يوصف بالتأني والسلامة من وصف كلام إمام جهبذ بالخطورة ، ثم كتم بيان وجه الخطورة هذه المدة الطويلة ؟؟ بل ادعى بعد ذلك الظفر بالوجوه العديدة للرد على ما ذكره ؟؟

أليس من اللائق أن يبدي المرء ما في نفسه من الظنون ليناقشه الإخوة هل بحق هو شيء يعتد به أم لا ؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> ثم كتم بيان وجه الخطورة هذه المدة الطويلة ؟؟


أحسن الله إليك
لم أكتم وجه الخطورة بل وضحته من أول مشاركة وهو ما يترتب على الكلام وليس نصه
وقد تأكد ذلك بكثرة الموافقين من المشاركين
وأما الوجوه فهي عندي بالفعل وما أيسر أن أضعها الآن
لكن آثرت التأخير لعلي أظفر بجديد يقوي عزمي ويسدد رميي
وعلى كلٍّ فهذه الوجوه لن أضعها أصلا إلا بعد وضع مقدمات حتى أرى من يتفق معي على هذه المقدمات ومن يختلف
فإذا وصلت مع الموافقين في المسألة وكذلك المخالفين إلى مقدمات نتفق عليها جميعا بدأت في سرد الوجوه وجعلت تلك المقدمات مرجعا عند الخلاف حتى لا يتشعب الكلام ويكثر الجدال وتضيع القضية كحال أكثر الموضوعات التي تطرح على المنتديات بغير ضابط ولا مرجعية
والله الموفق

----------


## نضال مشهود

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ؛
قصدي بعدم البيان : عدم بيان وجه المحذورية من دخول إبليس في عموم كلام ابن القيم .
وما دام الأمر كما أشرتم ، فلنبدأ إذن بالمقدمات . . .
وفاح مسك السلام .

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة الأولى: الله سبحانه وتعالى ما زال حكيما رحيما متصفا بالحكمة والرحمة قبل خلق الإنسان وبعد خلقه وبعد قيام الساعة وأثناء لبث الكافرين في النار أحقابا لم ينفك عنه هذان الوصفان أزلا ولن ينفكا عنه أبدا

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة الثانية: حكمة الله ورحمته وسعتا كل شيء من خلقه ولم تختصا بالإنسان وحده بل كل ما خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى من العرش والكرسي والسموات والأرض والجنة والنار وغيرها داخل في الحكمة ووسعته الرحمة وإن لم يتبين لنا وجهه

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة الثالثة: القول إذا كان أوفق لظواهر النصوص وأقرب لأذهان المكلفين كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ظاهر النصوص إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا ترد على أذهان المخاطبين بالنص إلا بتفسير متكلف

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة الرابعة: ليس من الحكمة ولا من الرحمة أن تتضافر الأدلة من الآيات والأحاديث في مسألة ما على معنى واحد لا يفهم غيره بمقتضى لسان المخاطبين -اللسان العربي المبين- ويطلب من هؤلاء المخاطبين أن يعتقدوا فيها معنى آخر غير هذا المعنى الظاهر لا يدرك إلا بقياسات منطقية لا يحسنها كل أحد وبراهين فلسلفية لا يتفق عليها أحد؛ *لأن لازم هذه المقالة أن يكون ترك الناس بلا رسالة خيرا لهم في أصل دينهم كما قال ابن تيمية*

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة الخامسة: أننا نتفق على أنه ليس في خلق الله شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه، أما وجود شر نسبي فلا مانع من وجوده في خلق الله حتى ولو كان دائما كخلق إبليس وأوليائه فهو شر لهم لكن يترتب على خلقهم من إقامة الجهاد واتخاذ الشهداء واصطفاء عباد الله المخلصين ما هو أعظم من ذلك الشر، وكالذنوب والمعاصي فهي شر في نفسها لكن يترتب عليها من التوبة والإنابة والاستغفار ما هو أعظم من كثير من الطاعات

----------


## عيد فهمي

المقدمة السادسة: عدم العلم بالشيء لا يعني العلم بعدمه، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان، والنفي لعدم الفهم جهل، والجهل بالمسألة لا يعتبر قولا فيها

----------


## عيد فهمي

وأنا في انتظار مناقشة المقدمات قبل الشروع في سرد الوجوه
وما وضعت هذه المقدمات لكي يسلم بها الجميع بل لكي نناقشها حتى نصل إلى مقدمات يسلم بها الجميع
وأكرر دائما:
المرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه
والاتفاق قبل الانطلاق يؤمن من الانزلاق

----------


## نضال مشهود

> المقدمة الأولى: الله سبحانه وتعالى ما زال حكيما رحيما متصفا بالحكمة والرحمة قبل خلق الإنسان وبعد خلقه وبعد قيام الساعة وأثناء لبث الكافرين في النار أحقابا لم ينفك عنه هذان الوصفان أزلا ولن ينفكا عنه أبدا


مسلَّم . وهو الموصوف أيضا بأنه عليم قدير لا ينفك عن العلم والقدرة أزلا وأبدا .



> المقدمة الثانية: حكمة الله ورحمته وسعتا كل شيء من خلقه ولم تختصا بالإنسان وحده بل كل ما خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى من العرش والكرسي والسموات والأرض والجنة والنار وغيرها داخل في الحكمة ووسعته الرحمة وإن لم يتبين لنا وجهه


مسلّم . وفي خلق إبليس والشياطين والكفار والمنافقين حكمة ظاهرة ورحمة بالغة ، وأن رحمة الله العامة تشمل أعيانهم أيضا .



> المقدمة الثالثة: القول إذا كان أوفق لظواهر النصوص وأقرب لأذهان المكلفين كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ظاهر النصوص إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا ترد على أذهان المخاطبين بالنص إلا بتفسير متكلف


هنا يجب الاستفسار :
1 - ما المراد بظواهر النصوص ؟
2 - من هم المخاطبين بالنص ؟ وما الطريقة المستعملة لتفتيش ما بأذهانهم ؟



> المقدمة الرابعة: ليس من الحكمة ولا من الرحمة أن تتضافر الأدلة من الآيات والأحاديث في مسألة ما على معنى واحد لا يفهم غيره بمقتضى لسان المخاطبين -اللسان العربي المبين- ويطلب من هؤلاء المخاطبين أن يعتقدوا فيها معنى آخر غير هذا المعنى الظاهر لا يدرك إلا بقياسات منطقية لا يحسنها كل أحد وبراهين فلسلفية لا يتفق عليها أحد؛ *لأن لازم هذه المقالة أن يكون ترك الناس بلا رسالة خيرا لهم في أصل دينهم كما قال ابن تيمية*


فلنسلِّم .
ويضاف إليها : أنه ليس من الحكمة والرحمة أن ترد نصوص كثيرة بذكر شيئين معينين يكون حكم أحدهما مبيَّن مفسَّر ويكون حكم الآخر فيها معلَّق مبْهَم ، إلا إذا كان حكم الأول ومسيره ليس كحكم الثاني ومسيره ولو بأوجه معدودة . لأن لازم هذه المقالة : التفريق بين المتماثلين أو ترجيح أحد المتناظرين بلا مرجح .



> المقدمة الخامسة: أننا نتفق على أنه ليس في خلق الله شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه، أما وجود شر نسبي فلا مانع من وجوده في خلق الله حتى ولو كان دائما كخلق إبليس وأوليائه فهو شر لهم لكن يترتب على خلقهم من إقامة الجهاد واتخاذ الشهداء واصطفاء عباد الله المخلصين ما هو أعظم من ذلك الشر، وكالذنوب والمعاصي فهي شر في نفسها لكن يترتب عليها من التوبة والإنابة والاستغفار ما هو أعظم من كثير من الطاعات


استحالة وجود شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه - مؤقتا أو دائما - في خلق الله متفق عليها ؛
وأما وجود شر نسبي ، فلا بد من التقييد بأنه مما وسعته الرحمة الإلهية العامة فلا يكون دوامه أبد الآباد .
ولا بد أيضا من التقييد بأن ذلك الشر النسبي (الذي هو شر لذاته خير لغيره) إنما خلقه الخالق الحكيم وسيلةً إلى الغاية الحسنة التى يحمد جل وعلا من أجلها - لا يخلقه عبثا أو معدوم الفائدة . فإذا ما حصلت الغاية ، بطل بقاء تلك الوسيلة الشريرة - لأنه عندئذ لا تبقى لها فائدة .



> المقدمة السادسة: عدم العلم بالشيء لا يعني العلم بعدمه، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان، والنفي لعدم الفهم جهل، والجهل بالمسألة لا يعتبر قولا فيها


مسلَّم .
ومن لوازم الاستصحاب أيضا : أن الجزم بشيء وجودي مفتقر إلى دليل وجودي . وإلا ، بقي التوقف وهو الأصل . ونقيض هذا : قول بلا علم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله البيلى

عفوا لتطفلى على موائد الكرام، و لكنى أريد أن أفهم.
قول ابن القيم " أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة " ، لم لا يكون المقصد منه " خلق الله عز وجل نفوس جبلها على الشر المحض"؟
أليس معنى هذا أن الله عز وجل هو الذى أودع فيها الشر و جبلها عليه كليةً، و بالتالى فعذابها ظلم حاشا لله؟
لم لا يكون كلام ابن القيم فى هذا المضمار؟ أعنى أن يكون معناه أن الله عز وجل لا يخلق نفسا يجبرها على الشر جبرا ليعذبها به.
أعرف أن أحدا من الإخوة  لم يذكر هذا الكلام فهو عندى إشكال أرجو بيانه.
أفيدوا أخاكم.

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله
الاخوة والشايخ الاجلاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
أولا أقول لأخي الحبيب نضال ليس في نفسي من كلامك شيء أخي الكريم ولا أحمل قول من خالفني من اخوتي وقال لي (كلامك ليس بجيد) محمل سوء أبدا، الا ان وقع ذلك في كلام لا يسوغ الخلاف والنزاع فيه، وليس تأولنا لكلام ابن القيم الذي بين أيدينا - من حيث كونه تأولا - مما لا يسوغ النزاع فيه، بارك الله فيكم وسددكم الى الحق وهدانا لما اختلف فيه من الأمر باذنه، انه عليم حكيم.
والآن قد انتقل الكلام الى مربط الفرس ومناط القضية، والتي زلت فيها أقدام، ألا وهي (هل خلق نفوس تخلد في العذاب أبدا، هو مما يدخل تحت صفتي الحكمة والرحمة؟)
وأود التعقيب على مقدمات الشيخ تعليقا أسأل الله ألا يضرب فيه الاستطراد في غيرما محل..
وأبدأ بعد الصلاة والتسليم على خاتم النبيين ببيان تسليمي بالمقدمة الأولى والثانية، وبما عقب به عليهما الأخ الفاضل نضال. وأزيد أن هذا من أصول عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة. وتفريعا عليها - وقد يكون سابقا لأوانه - أقول أنه سواءا انتهى بنا الكلام ها هنا الى معرفة الحكمة من خلق عذاب سرمدي أبدي لا يزول أبدا، أو عدم ذلك، فانه يجب أن نقر بأن لله في ذلك حكمة سابغة وان لم نهتد نحن اليها، والله جل وعلا ليس مطالبا ببيان الحكمة عنده وفي علمه وراء خلق كل شيء على نحو ما خلق، فهو لا يزال خالقا لما يشاء على نحو ما يشاء، كل يدخل في عموم الحكمة والرحمة ولا يخرج من ذلك شيء.
وهذا ينقلني الى مقدمة أود أن أضيفها الى كلام الشيخ حفظه الله - ان لم يكن يمانع في ذلك.
فأقول والله الموفق أن 
(صفات الله عز وجل كلها متلازمة، وهذا التلازم تلازم وجهي)، 
بمعني أن الله جل وعلا يتصف بأنه الجبار القهار - مثلا - ولكنه في ذات الوقت ومع جبروته وقهره هو الرحمن الرحيم. فكل عمل يعمله سبحانه أو يقضيه في خلقه وكونه أو في تشريعه وارادته الشرعية اذا ما تفحصناه بروابطه ولوازمه وأسبابه ونتائجه لوجدناه ان دخل وجهه المباشر المجرد في صفة القهر والانتقام - مثلا - فانه من وجوه أخرى وبجملة لوازمه يدخل تحت جميل الصفات الأخرى، وذلك على أحسن معاني الكمال التي هي أصل في معرفة أسمائه وصفاته تبارك وتعالى. فهو ان أهلك قرية من قرى الظالمين، كان ظاهر ذلك ووجهه المباشر هو دخوله في صفة الانتقام والقهر والمكر وما الى ذلك، ولكنه لا يكون نقصا أبدا ولا يقال أنه ينافي غير تلك الصفات أو لا يدخل تحتها، والا لم يجز أن يكون صفة لله اذ ذاك وهو المنزه عن كل نقص، والمكر والقهر والانتقام بلا استحقاق وبلا جريمة هو نقص لا يكون في حق الملك تبارك وتعالى. 
فلو أنا نظرنا الى اهلاك الظالمين متجردا من اعتبار ما كان منهم قبل ذلك من الظلم، أو ونحن نجهل ما صنعوا حتى أوقع الله بهم ما أوقع، كان ظاهر الأمر متجها تحت المكر والانتقام والجبروت وكان محتملا - عند الجاهل بصفات الرب وبصفات وأعمال هؤلاء - أن يكون هؤلاء مستحقين لذلك أو غير مستحقين، ولكن تمتنع عندنا الثانية لعلمنا بأن الله رحيم وأن الله عادل حكيم وأنه سبحانه رحمته سبقت غضبه، وغير ذلك من صفاته تبارك وتعالى. فعلمنا بمجموع الصفات جعلنا نجزم - وان كنا لا نعلم ما صنع هؤلاء حتى استحقوا دخولهم تحت لازم صفة المكر والانتقام - بأن ما أوقعه الله بهم لا ينفك الرب معه وبه عن أي من صفاته الأخرى الكاملة، فهو مع انتقامه وبانتقامه حكيم عليم رحيم كريم ولا ينفك عن شيء من ذلك، حتى في حال انزاله لما ظاهره الشر.
ومنه نصل الى مقدمة أخرى فأقول بأن دخول عمل من أعمال الرب تبارك وتعالى تحت صفة من صفاته لا يعني عدم دخوله تحت سائر الصفات الأخرى.. فان لم يكن داخلا في الرحمة - مثلا - بذاته وظاهره، فبما يخفى منه أو بلوازمه
فانتقام الله من الكافرين واهلاكه لهم مثلا، هو رحمة من الله تبارك وتعالى بالمؤمنين الذين أزال الرب عنهم شر هؤلاء وخلصهم منهم وهو كرم من الله اذ أورث المؤمنين أرضهم ومكن لهم من دينهم فيها، بل فيه رحمة متفاوتة المقدار حتى بالكافرين الذين أهلكهم فهم وان كانوا استحقوا الهلكة الا أنهم يتفاوتون فيما استحقوا في الآخرة من العذاب، والنار دركات كما أن الجنة درجات، وقد وفاهم الرب ما أرادوا في الدنيا ولم يبخسهم ما طلبوا وعملوا من أجله، ولكنهم استحقوا العذاب فوقع العذاب، ولو أنه تعالى أخر أخذهم والبطش بهم واخراجهم من هذه الدار لزال طغيان الطاغية منهم وظلم الظالم، ولزاد بذلك قدر العذاب الذي سيخلد فيه بما كسبت يداه، فامهال الظالم استدراج له، وبقدر ما يكون في تعمير المحسنين خير لهم ان ثبتهم الله على الاحسان، يكون في تعمير المعمر من الظلمة والبغاة شر وبيل عليهم اذ لا يزيدون الا استحقاقا لمزيد من العذاب!
وتطبيقا لهذا المعنى على حالتنا - وان كان هذا قد أيضا يسبق أوانه، ولكنه داء الاستطراد عندي سلوا الله لي العافية - فان الخلد في النار لا يخالف صفة الرحمة والحكمة بل هو داخل فيهما.. وبيان ذلك يبدأ من تقرير أن العدالة هي من حكمة الرب عز وجل وهي داخلة فيها ومن لوازمها، فهؤلاء قوم حرصوا على الخلد في الدنيا وكانت قلوبهم مبنية - وكذا أعمالهم بالتبعية - على الحرص على الاستكبار على الرب وعلى الحق أبدا ما كان لهم في الأرض حياة، بعدما قامت حجته عليهم بارسال الرسل - ومناط الأمر هو قيام الحجة الرسالية - فيود أحدهم أن يعمر ألف سنة ولا يتصور أنه مفارق للدنيا، بل كل أعماله مبناها الطمع في الخلد فيها على ما هو عليه من الكفر والاباء! ولكن لما كانت الدنيا دار فناء لا بقاء، وكان لابد من الموت والحساب، وكان جزاء الحرص على الخلد في الكفر والاستكبار على الحق والعمل من أجله، الخلد في العذاب أبدا، كان من حكمة الله أن جعل عذاب النار لهؤلاء سرمدا أبدا لا يزول! وتماما للرحمة والحكمة علق الرب ذلك المصير الرهيب على بلوغ الحجة الرسالية، فقد أعذر اذ أنذر وبلغ بل وأمهل طويلا وأقام الحجج البينات في كل شيء خلقه من الخلق فلم يترك ذريعة واحدة لأحد ممن قضى عليهم هذا المصير، حتى انهم يأتون يوم القيامة مقرين باستحقاقهم معترفين به كما نص القرءان في غير موضع!
ولا ينفك النظر الى خلود النار بمن فيها عن النظر الى النذارة بها، والتي بعث بها المرسلون تترا! فعلمهم بأنهم ان ماتوا على ما هم فيه فسيكون لهم خلود في ذلك العذاب، هو من حيث ابلاغ الرسالة اليهم رحمة بهم، لأن الله ما أرسل المرسلين الا رحمة بقومهم لاخراجهم من الظلمات الى النور! يقال لهم آمنوا ولكم الخلد في النعيم وان استكبرتم فلكم الخلد في الجحيم، فيرغبهم المرسلون أشد الترغيب ويرهبونهم أشد الترهيب، وليس فوق الخلد والمصير الأبدي - ذلك الشيء المرتجى المأمول من كل أحد - من مرغب ومرهب للقلوب! فهنا تظهر الرحمة، لا في خلود النار في ذاتها وانما في النذارة بها وترهيب الناس منها، فان قامت عليهم الحجة واستكبروا وأصروا لحق بهم ذلك المصير عن استحقاق تام، وما ربك بظلام للعبيد..
استطردت كثيرا وربما أكون قد عجلت على الانتقال من المقدمات الى النتائج بذلك ولكن أردت رصد ما راودني من الفكرة في الأمر اعدادا لمزيد من الكلام فيه بعون الله تبارك وتعالى، ولعل شيخنا صاحب الموضوع حفظه الله يتعقب عليه فيما بعد عند تقديمه لما وعد باتحافنا به حفظه الله في تلك المسألة.

----------


## أبو الفداء

أما القاعدة الثالثة في قولكم حفظكم الله
" القول إذا كان أوفق لظواهر النصوص وأقرب لأذهان المكلفين كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ظاهر النصوص إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا ترد على أذهان المخاطبين بالنص إلا بتفسير متكلف"
فأسجل تسليمي بها، ولكن أنضم الى أخي الشيخ نضال في سؤال أخينا الشيخ بن فهمي عن المراد بظواهر النصوص. فكما هو معلوم أن الأصل حمل الكلام على ظاهره واعماله دون اهماله، ومعلوم أيضا أن النصوص الشرعية الصحيحة لا تتعارض، حتى وان كان يظهر التعارض أحيانا، وكل تأول متعسف أو تفسير متكلف سيكون ولابد غير مأخوذ من أثر سلفي أو مرجعية أثرية منضبطة،وهذا النوع هو ما يشكل على الناس فهمه والتعامل معه ويجد العلماء أنفسهم مطالبين بتوقيع النصوص الواضحة الدلالة عليه ومحاكمته اليها أيا كان! فهل هذا هو مرادكم أعزكم الله بالتأول المتعسف والمتكلف؟
ولكي يتضح مقصدكم من هذه المقدمة أرجو منكم ضرب مثال عليها، بارك الله فيكم
 وأما المقدمة التالية في قولكم
"ليس من الحكمة ولا من الرحمة أن تتضافر الأدلة من الآيات والأحاديث في مسألة ما على معنى واحد لا يفهم غيره بمقتضى لسان المخاطبين -اللسان العربي المبين- ويطلب من هؤلاء المخاطبين أن يعتقدوا فيها معنى آخر غير هذا المعنى الظاهر لا يدرك إلا بقياسات منطقية لا يحسنها كل أحد وبراهين فلسلفية لا يتفق عليها أحد"
فهنا سؤال ضروري: هل فهم المخاطبين لتلك المسألة أمر متعين أم لا؟ فان كان متعينا، ولا يصلح لهم دينهم الا به، استحال في حق الله تعالى أن يكتم بيانه على مرسليه للمكلفين! فمثلا هل يلزمنا أن نفهم لماذا قضى الله كل شيء قضاه ولماذا خلق كل شيء خلقه؟ نعلم بالجملة أن شيئا من ذلك لا يخلو من الحكمة السابغة، ولكن من الذي قال أن الله يلزمه أن يفصل لنا في كتابه الحكمة من خلق كل شيء وقضاء كل شيء تفصيلا موسعا لا يستثنى فيه شيء؟؟ اننا بما علمنا ربنا من صفاته الكاملة ولوازمها الحسنة يستطيع أهل الاستنباط منا بما يفتح الله عليهم أن يستنبطوا الحكمة من خلق شيء ما على نحو ما خلق أو تشريع شيء ما على نحو ما شرع، يستخرجون ذلك المعنى لا من نص صريح في ذلك الشيء بالذات وانما من نصوص عامة وأصول يفرعون عليها وصولا اليه، وهذا نراه في كام أئمة السلف كثيرا. فهلا أتحفتمونا شيخنا الكريم بمثال هنا؟ ولعل هذه المقدمة وسابقتها هما في الحقيقة مقدمة واحدة ولا تزال تحتاج منكم - حفظكم الله - الى التمثيل عليها.
ولي عود باذن الله لمناقشة بقية المقدمات، بارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم الى الخير والحق وجعلنا واياكم من الهداة المهديين، آمين

----------


## نضال مشهود

> عفوا لتطفلى على موائد الكرام، و لكنى أريد أن أفهم.
> قول ابن القيم " أما خلق نفوس شريرة لا يزول شرها البتة " ، لم لا يكون المقصد منه " خلق الله عز وجل نفوس جبلها على الشر المحض"؟
> أليس معنى هذا أن الله عز وجل هو الذى أودع فيها الشر و جبلها عليه كليةً، و بالتالى فعذابها ظلم حاشا لله؟
> لم لا يكون كلام ابن القيم فى هذا المضمار؟ أعنى أن يكون معناه أن الله عز وجل لا يخلق نفسا يجبرها على الشر جبرا ليعذبها به.
> أعرف أن أحدا من الإخوة  لم يذكر هذا الكلام فهو عندى إشكال أرجو بيانه.
> أفيدوا أخاكم.


بارك الله فيكم أخانا الكريم ؛
قد يحتمل الكلام ذلك المعنى ، لكن لا أحسب أنه هو المقصود به .
وإلا ، لما كان له بمسألة فناء النار صلة قوية مباشرة .
فالذي استبعد ابن القيم موافقته لحكمة أحكم الحاكمين ، أن يخلق الرحمن الرحيم جل جلاله نفوسا هي مفطورة في أول أمرها على الإسلام والتوحيد ، ثم قدّر سبحانه أن طرأ علها طارئ - من عندها بإعراضها عن العبادة والطاعة - يجعلها كفرة فجرة ، استحق بها العذاب الأليم والخلود في نار الجحيم ، ثم عذبها تعالى عذابا سرمدا دائما بدوامه سبحانه من غير أن تسبق رحمته ذلك العذاب المهين بالإنجاء أو الإفناء . وهذا سر المسألة ، والله الموفق للهدى .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الحمد لله
> الاخوة والشايخ الاجلاء سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> أولا أقول لأخي الحبيب نضال ليس في نفسي من كلامك شيء أخي الكريم ولا أحمل قول من خالفني من اخوتي وقال لي (كلامك ليس بجيد) محمل سوء أبدا، الا ان وقع ذلك في كلام لا يسوغ الخلاف والنزاع فيه، وليس تأولنا لكلام ابن القيم الذي بين أيدينا - من حيث كونه تأولا - مما لا يسوغ النزاع فيه، بارك الله فيكم وسددكم الى الحق وهدانا لما اختلف فيه من الأمر باذنه، انه عليم حكيم.


وفتح الله لكم أخي العزيز وإيانا فتوح العارفين الصادقين .
وأمل أن تحول استطراداتك إلى التركيز لتحليل محل النزاع ،
فإن المطلوب من القائلين بدوام النار هو دليل واحد صحيح صريح يدل على ذلك من غير احتمال . هذا فقط هو المطلوب ، وقد أعجزهم ابن القيم رحمه الله .

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك أخانا نضال وسدد رميك
ولكني كنت أحسب أن محل النزاع هو استنباط أوجه الحكمة والرحمة في وجود شر أبدي سرمدي، ومنه الحكمة في خلود النار، وذلك في اطار تأول كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله فيما هو منقول عنه، وكل ذلك على اعتبار أننا نتفق على أن القول بفناء النار الذي ذهب اليه هو قول ليس بصحيح.. مع اتفاقك معنا على أن معرفة الحكمة الربانية وراء خلق شيء ما أو الأمر بتكليف ما من عدمها لا ارتباط لها بالتسليم به ان ثبت نصا.. ولكن الآن أفهم من كلامك أنك لا تدافع عن هذه العبارة من كلام ابن القيم من جهة نفي وقوع هذا الخطأ فيها، وانما من جهة الانتصار الى مذهبه في فناء النار بصفة عامة، رحمه الله..
فهل تقصد رعاك الله أن نحرر محل النزاع بين القائلين بفنائها والقائلين ببقائها ؟

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> المقدمة الرابعة: ليس من الحكمة ولا من الرحمة أن تتضافر الأدلة من الآيات والأحاديث في مسألة ما على معنى واحد لا يفهم غيره بمقتضى لسان المخاطبين -اللسان العربي المبين- ويطلب من هؤلاء المخاطبين أن يعتقدوا فيها معنى آخر غير هذا المعنى الظاهر لا يدرك إلا بقياسات منطقية لا يحسنها كل أحد وبراهين فلسلفية لا يتفق عليها أحد؛ *لأن لازم هذه المقالة أن يكون ترك الناس بلا رسالة خيرا لهم في أصل دينهم*


نود من فضيلة الشيخ عيد فهمي أن يوضح لنا هذه القاعدة وما علاقتها بأصل الموضوع فالأمر مشكل عندي أسأل الله أن يبارك له في علمه وعقله

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> فإن المطلوب من القائلين بدوام النار هو دليل واحد صحيح صريح يدل على ذلك من غير احتمال . هذا فقط هو المطلوب ، وقد أعجزهم ابن القيم رحمه الله .


الأخ نضال بارك الله لك
القول بدوام النار هو المعروف المتواتر في كتب أهل السنة
وأظن أن الصواب أن يقال
فإن المطلوب من القائلين بفناء النار هو دليل واحد صحيح صريح يدل على ذلك من غير احتمال . هذا فقط هو المطلوب ، وقد عجز ابن القيم رحمه الله عن ذلك .

----------


## أبو شعبة محمد بن ناجى

> المقدمة الخامسة: أننا نتفق على أنه ليس في خلق الله شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه من الوجوه، أما وجود شر نسبي فلا مانع من وجوده في خلق الله حتى ولو كان دائما كخلق إبليس وأوليائه فهو شر لهم لكن يترتب على خلقهم من إقامة الجهاد واتخاذ الشهداء واصطفاء عباد الله المخلصين ما هو أعظم من ذلك الشر، وكالذنوب والمعاصي فهي شر في نفسها لكن يترتب عليها من التوبة والإنابة والاستغفار ما هو أعظم من كثير من الطاعات


هل المقصود دوام الشر مع دوام الخير الناتج عنه؟
نرجو من فضيلة الشيخ توضيح الأمر واجابة السؤال
ونحن في انتظار الوجوه الموعود بها

----------


## نضال مشهود

> بارك الله فيك أخانا نضال وسدد رميك
> ولكني كنت أحسب أن محل النزاع هو استنباط أوجه الحكمة والرحمة في وجود شر أبدي سرمدي، ومنه الحكمة في خلود النار، وذلك في اطار تأول كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله فيما هو منقول عنه، وكل ذلك على اعتبار أننا نتفق على أن القول بفناء النار الذي ذهب اليه هو قول ليس بصحيح.. مع اتفاقك معنا على أن معرفة الحكمة الربانية وراء خلق شيء ما أو الأمر بتكليف ما من عدمها لا ارتباط لها بالتسليم به ان ثبت نصا.. ولكن الآن أفهم من كلامك أنك لا تدافع عن هذه العبارة من كلام ابن القيم من جهة نفي وقوع هذا الخطأ فيها، وانما من جهة الانتصار الى مذهبه في فناء النار بصفة عامة، رحمه الله..
> فهل تقصد رعاك الله أن نحرر محل النزاع بين القائلين بفنائها والقائلين ببقائها ؟


وفيك أخي الكريم . . . ابن القيم لا يقول بفناء النار ، بل إنما لا يجد دليلا واحدا على دوامها ، فتنبه .

----------


## أبو الفداء

يا أخي الحبيب ان كنت تريد الكلام على ابن القيم وما قاله ابن القيم وما وفق اليه أو لم يوفق وتفصيل موقفه في تلك المسألة مما في كتبه رحمه الله، كان هذا موضوعا، وان شئت أن يكون الكلام على هذه العبارة بالذات من كلامه - والتي انطلق منها الكلام هنا ابتداءا - ومدلولها وتأولها، كان هذا موضوعا آخر، وان كنت تريد مناقشة قضية مصير النار واقامة مناظرة علمية بين القائلين ببقائها والقائلين بفنائها فهذا موضوع ثالث، فأيها تريد؟
أرى أن نترك ساحة هذا الموضوع خالصة لما وعد الشيخ عيد حفظه الله باتحافنا به - وأرجو أن يعجل - من مباحثة مواطن الحكمة الربانية التي استنبطها في خلود النار بمن فيها.. وان شئت فتحنا موضوعا مستقلا لتحرير النزاع في مصير النار ومدارسة أدلة المسألة ومذهب ابن القيم وغيره والنظر والتناظر فيها، حتى لا يتشتت مسار الموضوع ها هنا، ونترك المجال لمناقشة الشيخ حفظه الله في كلامه، فما قولك؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

أحسن الله إليك أخى الكريم . . . . . مرادي واضح ، وهو إيجاد دليل واحد (سمعيا أو عقليا) صحيح صريح على دوام النار أبد الآباد .
فبدون هذا ، كانت استشكالات ابن القيم لا تندفع .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> الأخ نضال بارك الله لك
> القول بدوام النار هو المعروف المتواتر في كتب أهل السنة
> وأظن أن الصواب أن يقال
> فإن المطلوب من القائلين بفناء النار هو دليل واحد صحيح صريح يدل على ذلك من غير احتمال . هذا فقط هو المطلوب ، وقد عجز ابن القيم رحمه الله عن ذلك .


ما أسهل الدعوى ، وما أعز البرهنة ؟!

----------


## عيد فهمي

> استحالة وجود شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه - مؤقتا أو دائما - في خلق الله متفق عليها ؛
> وأما وجود شر نسبي ، فلا بد من التقييد بأنه مما وسعته الرحمة الإلهية العامة فلا يكون دوامه أبد الآباد .
> ولا بد أيضا من التقييد بأن ذلك الشر النسبي (الذي هو شر لذاته خير لغيره) إنما خلقه الخالق الحكيم وسيلةً إلى الغاية الحسنة التى يحمد جل وعلا من أجلها - لا يخلقه عبثا أو معدوم الفائدة . فإذا ما حصلت الغاية ، بطل بقاء تلك الوسيلة الشريرة - لأنه عندئذ لا تبقى لها فائدة .


هذا في حصول الغاية.
فكيف إذا كان دوام الغاية مستلزما لبقاء تلك الوسيلة؟
فهل الحكمة في بقائها ودوامها أم في زوالها وفنائها؟

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أقول أنه سواءا انتهى بنا الكلام ها هنا الى معرفة الحكمة من خلق عذاب سرمدي أبدي لا يزول أبدا، أو عدم ذلك، فانه يجب أن نقر بأن لله في ذلك حكمة سابغة وان لم نهتد نحن اليها.


ولكن الخصم لا يقر أصلا بخلق عذاب سرمدي أبدي لا يزول أبدا، فكيف تجعل مناط الخلاف مقدمة مسلمة؟
ولو أقرّ الخصم بهذه المقدمة لم يكن ثَمَّ خلاف معه؛ لأنه لا يوجد واحد من أهل السنة يعلق إيمانه بالنصوص الصحيحة الصريحة بمعرفة الحكمة منها.
والخلاف مفترض مع بعض أهل السنة وليس مع طائفة من أهل البدع.
فتنبه لذلك.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> هنا يجب الاستفسار :
> 1 - ما المراد بظواهر النصوص ؟
> 2 - من هم المخاطبين (الصواب: المخاطبون) بالنص ؟ وما الطريقة المستعملة لتفتيش ما بأذهانهم ؟





> أما القاعدة الثالثة في قولكم حفظكم الله
> " القول إذا كان أوفق لظواهر النصوص وأقرب لأذهان المكلفين كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ظاهر النصوص إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا ترد على أذهان المخاطبين بالنص إلا بتفسير متكلف"
> فأسجل تسليمي بها، ولكن أنضم الى أخي الشيخ نضال في سؤال أخينا الشيخ بن فهمي عن المراد بظواهر النصوص. فكما هو معلوم أن الأصل حمل الكلام على ظاهره واعماله دون اهماله، ومعلوم أيضا أن النصوص الشرعية الصحيحة لا تتعارض، حتى وان كان يظهر التعارض أحيانا، وكل تأول متعسف أو تفسير متكلف سيكون ولابد غير مأخوذ من أثر سلفي أو مرجعية أثرية منضبطة،وهذا النوع هو ما يشكل على الناس فهمه والتعامل معه ويجد العلماء أنفسهم مطالبين بتوقيع النصوص الواضحة الدلالة عليه ومحاكمته اليها أيا كان! فهل هذا هو مرادكم أعزكم الله بالتأول المتعسف والمتكلف؟
> ولكي يتضح مقصدكم من هذه المقدمة أرجو منكم ضرب مثال عليها، بارك الله فيكم
> وأما المقدمة التالية في قولكم
> "ليس من الحكمة ولا من الرحمة أن تتضافر الأدلة من الآيات والأحاديث في مسألة ما على معنى واحد لا يفهم غيره بمقتضى لسان المخاطبين -اللسان العربي المبين- ويطلب من هؤلاء المخاطبين أن يعتقدوا فيها معنى آخر غير هذا المعنى الظاهر لا يدرك إلا بقياسات منطقية لا يحسنها كل أحد وبراهين فلسلفية لا يتفق عليها أحد"
> فهنا سؤال ضروري: هل فهم المخاطبين لتلك المسألة أمر متعين أم لا؟ فان كان متعينا، ولا يصلح لهم دينهم الا به، استحال في حق الله تعالى أن يكتم بيانه على مرسليه للمكلفين! فمثلا هل يلزمنا أن نفهم لماذا قضى الله كل شيء قضاه ولماذا خلق كل شيء خلقه؟ نعلم بالجملة أن شيئا من ذلك لا يخلو من الحكمة السابغة، ولكن من الذي قال أن الله يلزمه أن يفصل لنا في كتابه الحكمة من خلق كل شيء وقضاء كل شيء تفصيلا موسعا لا يستثنى فيه شيء؟؟ اننا بما علمنا ربنا من صفاته الكاملة ولوازمها الحسنة يستطيع أهل الاستنباط منا بما يفتح الله عليهم أن يستنبطوا الحكمة من خلق شيء ما على نحو ما خلق أو تشريع شيء ما على نحو ما شرع، يستخرجون ذلك المعنى لا من نص صريح في ذلك الشيء بالذات وانما من نصوص عامة وأصول يفرعون عليها وصولا اليه، وهذا نراه في كام أئمة السلف كثيرا. فهلا أتحفتمونا شيخنا الكريم بمثال هنا؟ ولعل هذه المقدمة وسابقتها هما في الحقيقة مقدمة واحدة ولا تزال تحتاج منكم - حفظكم الله - الى التمثيل عليها.


خير مثال على ذلك نصوص إثبات الصفات لله سبحانه وتعالى.
وسأترك تفصيل الرد فيها وبيان معنى ظاهر النصوص وغير ذلك مما اتفقتما على طلبه إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله -وأرجو عدم التعقيب عليه لأنه خارج عن قضيتنا وإنما هو مجرد مثال وسوف أناقش قضيتنا بكلامي الخاص بعد ذلك لكن قد أستعير طريقة الشيخ وألفاظه في الرد- حيث قال:
*((لئن كان الحق ما يقوله هؤلاء السالبون النافون للصفات الثابتة فى الكتاب والسنة من هذه العبارات ونحوها دون ما يفهم من الكتاب والسنة إما نصا وإما ظاهرا فكيف يجوز على الله تعالى ثم على رسوله ثم على خير الأمة أنهم يتكلمون دائما بما هو اما نص واما ظاهر فى خلاف الحق ثم الحق الذى يجب اعتقاده لا يبوحون به قط ولا يدلون عليه لا نصا ولا ظاهرا حتى يجيء انباط الفرس والروم وفروخ اليهود والنصارى والفلاسفة يبينون للأمة العقيدة الصحيحة التى يجب على كل مكلف أو كل فاضل أن يعتقدها 
لئن كان ما يقوله هؤلاء المتكلمون المتكلفون هو الاعتقاد الواجب وهم مع ذلك أحيلوا فى معرفته على مجرد عقولهم وان يدفعوا بما اقتضى قياس عقولهم ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة نصا أو ظاهرا لقد كان ترك الناس بلا كتاب ولا سنة أهدى لهم وأنفع على هذا التقدير بل كان وجود الكتاب والسنة ضررا محضا فى أصل 
الدين فإن حقيقة الأمر على ما يقوله هؤلاء أنكم يا معشر العباد لا تطلبوا معرفة الله عز و جل وما يستحقه من الصفات نفيا واثباتا لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة ولا من طريق سلف الأمة ولكن انظروا أنتم فما وجدتموه مستحقا له من الصفات فصفوه به سواء كان موجودا فى الكتاب والسنة أو لم يكن وما لم تجدوه مستحقا له فى عقولكم فلا تصفوه به))
*

----------


## عيد فهمي

> يا أخي الحبيب ان كنت تريد الكلام على ابن القيم وما قاله ابن القيم وما وفق اليه أو لم يوفق وتفصيل موقفه في تلك المسألة مما في كتبه رحمه الله، كان هذا موضوعا، وان شئت أن يكون الكلام على هذه العبارة بالذات من كلامه - والتي انطلق منها الكلام هنا ابتداءا - ومدلولها وتأولها، كان هذا موضوعا آخر، وان كنت تريد مناقشة قضية مصير النار واقامة مناظرة علمية بين القائلين ببقائها والقائلين بفنائها فهذا موضوع ثالث، فأيها تريد؟
> أرى أن نترك ساحة هذا الموضوع خالصة لما وعد الشيخ عيد حفظه الله باتحافنا به - وأرجو أن يعجل - من مباحثة مواطن الحكمة الربانية التي استنبطها في خلود النار بمن فيها.. وان شئت فتحنا موضوعا مستقلا لتحرير النزاع في مصير النار ومدارسة أدلة المسألة ومذهب ابن القيم وغيره والنظر والتناظر فيها، حتى لا يتشتت مسار الموضوع ها هنا، ونترك المجال لمناقشة الشيخ حفظه الله في كلامه، فما قولك؟


فصبر جميل ولا تتعجل
ونصحك لإخوانك في محله
لكن أظن مما لا تعلمه أني -إن شاء الله تعالى- سوف أناقش جميع هذه القضايا والمسائل التي ذكرتَها هنا وغيرها أيضا مما لم تذكره لارتباطها ببعضها وانتظامها في سلك واحد كخرزات العقد، فإذا فتح النقاش في واحدة منها تتابعت الأخريات وراءها تترى
أسأل الله العون والهداية والسداد والتوفيق

----------


## أبو الفداء

"ولكن الخصم لا يقر أصلا بخلق عذاب سرمدي أبدي لا يزول أبدا، فكيف تجعل مناط الخلاف مقدمة مسلمة؟"
ولكن يا شيخ أحسن الله اليكم ونفع بكم، ان كان مناط الخلاف هنا - ولم يكن كذلك في بداية الموضوع - هو اثبات خلق العذاب السرمدي - خلود النار تحقيقا - ألا يكون من الأولى أن نبدأ بايراد الأدلة النصية واثبات القول الصواب فيها أولا، ومناقشة الخصم فيما عنده من الأدلة، الزاما له بقبول الحق اذا تبين، ثم يكون من نفل القول بعد ذلك أن نستخرج أوجه الحكمة الربانية في ذلك الأمر من باب موافقة دلالة العقل لدلالة النقل بعدما ثبت قيامها؟
ان كلامكم بارك الله فيكم قد يوحي الى المخالف - وهو ما يميل الى اعتناقه - بأن الأدلة لا تفيد اثبات أي من القولين، فلم يبق أمام مخالفيه الا الترجيح العقلي المبني على النصوص العامة ولوازم الصفات وما الى ذلك جوابا على استشكالاته! لهذا قلت أنه ان كان المراد تحرير محل النزاع في مسألة فناء النار، فاننا يحسن بنا أن نخصص موضوعا مخصوصا من أجل هذا الأمر لتكون فيه المقارعة بالأدلة النصية اقامة لحجة النقل أولا، ثم يضاف الى ذلك ما تكتبونه ها هنا بارك الله فيكم، تدعيما له من باب دلالة العقل. والا فنحن اذا نزيده ظنا بأن الأمر يفتقر الى دلالة النص!
أرجو من فضيلتكم المعذرة على ما كان مني من العجلة، وظني الآن أنكم ستبدأون طرحكم المبارك بايراد الأدلة وبيانها وتحرير النزاع فيها، وهذا ما لم أكن أظن هذا الموضوع محلا له في بدايته لقصوره على تناول عبارة بعينها من كلام ابن القيم. 
قد طرحت العجلة وبقي عندي الشوق للافادة مما عندكم، زادكم الله علما.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> "ولكن الخصم لا يقر أصلا بخلق عذاب سرمدي أبدي لا يزول أبدا، فكيف تجعل مناط الخلاف مقدمة مسلمة؟"





> ولكن يا شيخ أحسن الله اليكم ونفع بكم، ان كان مناط الخلاف هنا - ولم يكن كذلك في بداية الموضوع - هو اثبات خلق العذاب السرمدي - خلود النار تحقيقا - ألا يكون من الأولى أن نبدأ بايراد الأدلة النصية واثبات القول الصواب فيها أولا، ومناقشة الخصم فيما عنده من الأدلة، الزاما له بقبول الحق اذا تبين، ثم يكون من نفل القول بعد ذلك أن نستخرج أوجه الحكمة الربانية في ذلك الأمر من باب موافقة دلالة العقل لدلالة النقل بعدما ثبت قيامها؟
> ان كلامكم بارك الله فيكم قد يوحي الى المخالف - وهو ما يميل الى اعتناقه - بأن الأدلة لا تفيد اثبات أي من القولين، فلم يبق أمام مخالفيه الا الترجيح العقلي المبني على النصوص العامة ولوازم الصفات وما الى ذلك جوابا على استشكالاته! لهذا قلت أنه ان كان المراد تحرير محل النزاع في مسألة فناء النار، فاننا يحسن بنا أن نخصص موضوعا مخصوصا من أجل هذا الأمر لتكون فيه المقارعة بالأدلة النصية اقامة لحجة النقل أولا، ثم يضاف الى ذلك ما تكتبونه ها هنا بارك الله فيكم، تدعيما له من باب دلالة العقل. والا فنحن اذا نزيده ظنا بأن الأمر يفتقر الى دلالة النص!
> أرجو من فضيلتكم المعذرة على ما كان مني من العجلة، وظني الآن أنكم ستبدأون طرحكم المبارك بايراد الأدلة وبيانها وتحرير النزاع فيها، وهذا ما لم أكن أظن هذا الموضوع محلا له في بدايته لقصوره على تناول عبارة بعينها من كلام ابن القيم. 
> قد طرحت العجلة وبقي عندي الشوق للافادة مما عندكم، زادكم الله علما.


اختيار العنوان فن له قواعد وأصول يعتمد أساسا على التشويق والإثارة ويهدف إلى حفز الهمم لقراءة الموضوع ولا يستلزم أن يكون مستوعبا لكل ما سيكتب تحته بل يكفي أن يتصل به
فسورة البقرة لم تختص للحديث عن قصة بقرة بني إسرائيل فقط
وكتاب العين لم يختص بالكلام عن حرف العين فقط
وليس معنى اعترافي بعدم إقرار الخصم بالمسألة أنه لا دليل نصي قطعي عندي لها بل هذا يندرج تحت قاعدة: عدم العلم ليس معناه العلم بالعدم
والتنزل في المحاجة ليس معناه الإقرار بالاعتراض
والمجادلة فن له أصول وقواعد لا يحسنها كثير من الناس
ولا أزعم أني عليم بها ولكني أرجو السداد من الله
واللبيب من لا يقف عند مسألة في المحاجة لا يريد الخصم أن يعترف بها اشتباها أو جهلا أو حماقة أو كبرا أو إعراضا
وقد كان لنا في إبراهيم أسوة حسنة في جداله مع الذي حاجّه في ربه إذ زعم أنه يحيي ويميت
وللحديث بقية تفهم ولا تكتب

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم، زدتمونا شوقا ولهفة لقراءة ما أعددتم، زادكم الله علما ورفع قدركم في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> خير مثال على ذلك نصوص إثبات الصفات لله سبحانه وتعالى.
> وسأترك تفصيل الرد فيها وبيان معنى ظاهر النصوص وغير ذلك مما اتفقتما على طلبه إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله -وأرجو عدم التعقيب عليه لأنه خارج عن قضيتنا وإنما هو مجرد مثال وسوف أناقش قضيتنا بكلامي الخاص بعد ذلك لكن قد أستعير طريقة الشيخ وألفاظه في الرد- حيث قال:
> *((لئن كان الحق ما يقوله هؤلاء السالبون النافون للصفات الثابتة فى الكتاب والسنة من هذه العبارات ونحوها دون ما يفهم من الكتاب والسنة إما نصا وإما ظاهرا فكيف يجوز على الله تعالى ثم على رسوله ثم على خير الأمة أنهم يتكلمون دائما بما هو اما نص واما ظاهر فى خلاف الحق ثم الحق الذى يجب اعتقاده لا يبوحون به قط ولا يدلون عليه لا نصا ولا ظاهرا حتى يجيء انباط الفرس والروم وفروخ اليهود والنصارى والفلاسفة يبينون للأمة العقيدة الصحيحة التى يجب على كل مكلف أو كل فاضل أن يعتقدها 
> لئن كان ما يقوله هؤلاء المتكلمون المتكلفون هو الاعتقاد الواجب وهم مع ذلك أحيلوا فى معرفته على مجرد عقولهم وان يدفعوا بما اقتضى قياس عقولهم ما دل عليه الكتاب والسنة نصا أو ظاهرا لقد كان ترك الناس بلا كتاب ولا سنة أهدى لهم وأنفع على هذا التقدير بل كان وجود الكتاب والسنة ضررا محضا فى أصل 
> الدين فإن حقيقة الأمر على ما يقوله هؤلاء أنكم يا معشر العباد لا تطلبوا معرفة الله عز و جل وما يستحقه من الصفات نفيا واثباتا لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة ولا من طريق سلف الأمة ولكن انظروا أنتم فما وجدتموه مستحقا له من الصفات فصفوه به سواء كان موجودا فى الكتاب والسنة أو لم يكن وما لم تجدوه مستحقا له فى عقولكم فلا تصفوه به))
> *


بارك لله فيكم شيخنا الحبيب . .
ليس في هذا النقل عن شيخ الإسلام جواب سؤالى أصلا .
فهل تقصدون بقولكم (ظواهر النصوص) ما عناه شيخ الإسلام بهذه العبارة في كلامه الخاص ومبدأ فتاويه ؟ والذي هو : "ما دل عليه النص بسياقه" ؟
لم أكن أتوقع ذلك . . . فإن استعمالاتكم للفظ (التأويل) يخالف استعمالات شيخ لإسلام .
فبالدرجة الأولى أن تختلفا في استعمال لفظ (الظاهر) .

وسؤالي الثاني :
- من هم المخاطبين (الصواب: المخاطبون) بالنص ؟ وما الطريقة المستعملة لتفتيش ما بأذهانهم ؟
لم يلق بعد جوابا ولا إشارة إليها . فأرجوا التزكيز في الإجابة حتى نسلم لكم هذه المقدمة الخطيرة أو نرفضها .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> هذا في حصول الغاية.
> فكيف إذا كان دوام الغاية مستلزما لبقاء تلك الوسيلة؟
> فهل الحكمة في بقائها ودوامها أم في زوالها وفنائها؟


إذا كان الأمر كذلك ، فبالطبيعي أن تبقى تلك الوسيلة لبقاء المقتضى .
لكن : بشرط الاستلزام . وهذا كشرط الحياة للإنسان التى هي وسيلة لنزول النعم عليه .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> لم أكن أتوقع ذلك . . . فإن استعمالاتكم للفظ (التأويل) يخالف استعمالات شيخ لإسلام .
> فبالدرجة الأولى أن تختلفا في استعمال لفظ (الظاهر).


ليس هناك مخالفة في استعمال اللفظ
ولكن يستعمل في كل موطن بحسبه ويفهم من السياق ما هو المقصود منه
وعندما أعبر عن معنى عند شخص - أو جماعة - أعبر عنه باللفظ الذي يستخدمه هو لذلك المعنى لا باللفظ الذي أستخدمه أنا
والإلزام بمواضع الاحتجاج والاعتماد لا بمواطن النقل والاعتضاد
والخروج عن المقصود يشتت الأذهان
والتحدث باللفظ المعهود عند المخاطب - وإن لم أوافقه على إطلاقه - إذا لم يُقصَد إليه - أولى من التحدث باللفظ غير المعهود - وإن كان أصح - لما يستلزم ذلك من الاستطراد في البيان بما تكلّ منه الآذان وتضطرب فيه الأفهام وتكثر فيه النقاشات والأخذ والرد، فيُغمَر هيكل الموضوع الرئيس في لجج الخصام الفرعي ويضيع بريق الحجة الرئيسة وسط وميض شرارات الانقسامات الجانبية
والله الموفق

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ليس هناك مخالفة في استعمال اللفظ
> ولكن يستعمل في كل موطن بحسبه ويفهم من السياق ما هو المقصود منه
> وعندما أعبر عن معنى عند شخص - أو جماعة - أعبر عنه باللفظ الذي يستخدمه هو لذلك المعنى لا باللفظ الذي أستخدمه أنا
> والإلزام بمواضع الاحتجاج والاعتماد لا بمواطن النقل والاعتضاد
> والخروج عن المقصود يشتت الأذهان
> والتحدث باللفظ المعهود عند المخاطب - وإن لم أوافقه على إطلاقه - إذا لم يُقصَد إليه - أولى من التحدث باللفظ غير المعهود - وإن كان أصح - لما يستلزم ذلك من الاستطراد في البيان بما تكلّ منه الآذان وتضطرب فيه الأفهام وتكثر فيه النقاشات والأخذ والرد، فيُغمَر هيكل الموضوع الرئيس في لجج الخصام الفرعي ويضيع بريق الحجة الرئيسة وسط وميض شرارات الانقسامات الجانبية
> والله الموفق


هذا لعمري : خروج عن المقصود ، والله المستعان .

----------


## أبو الفداء

اسمح لي يا شيخ أن أضيف الى قولك: "والتحدث باللفظ المعهود عند المخاطب - وإن لم أوافقه على إطلاقه - إذا لم يُقصَد إليه - أولى من التحدث باللفظ غير المعهود - وإن كان أصح - لما يستلزم ذلك من الاستطراد في البيان بما تكلّ منه الآذان وتضطرب فيه الأفهام وتكثر فيه النقاشات والأخذ والرد، فيُغمَر هيكل الموضوع الرئيس في لجج الخصام الفرعي ويضيع بريق الحجة الرئيسة وسط وميض شرارات الانقسامات الجانب"
وأقول لا مشاحة في الاصطلاح ما دمنا نتفق على ما نرمي اليه بكل لفظ.. وسواء كان اصطلاحنا على كل من لفظة (الظاهر) ولفظة (التأويل) موافقا لما استعمله وقصده شيخ الاسلام أو غير ذلك، فيبقى علينا أن نتفق على اصطلاحاتنا اتفاقا واضحا حتى لا يقع اللبس والايهام ولا يتشعب بنا الكلام. فأرجو أن تتفضلا بتقرير ماذا يقصد كل منكما بكلا الاصطلاحين، ان كان الشيخ عيد يرى ذلك مما يخدم مأربه في ايصال ما عنده، والا فلنطرح ذلك جانبا منعا لتشعب الجدال واطالة الطريق، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> فأرجوا التركيز على الإجابة (المباشرة) حتى نسلم لكم هذه المقدمة الخطيرة أو نرفضها .


للرفع

----------


## عيد فهمي

> وسؤالي الثاني :
> - من هم المخاطبين (الصواب: المخاطبون) بالنص ؟ وما الطريقة المستعملة لتفتيش ما بأذهانهم ؟
> لم يلق بعد جوابا ولا إشارة إليها . فأرجوا التزكيز في الإجابة حتى نسلم لكم هذه المقدمة الخطيرة أو نرفضها .


المخاطبون بالنص هم من شهدوا نزول القرآن من أصحاب رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  من أهل اللسان العربي ومن تبعهم على فهمهم من أئمة أهل السنة العالمين بأسباب النزول والناطقين باللسان العربي المبين دون من تلوثت عقيدته بشبهات أهل الكلام وتلوث لسانه بعجمة البيان
وطريقة معرفة قولهم باستقراء أحوالهم وسياقات كلامهم وتتبع مواضع ائتلافهم ومواطن اتفاقهم
وكنت أظن أن هذه المقدمة واضحة الأركان لا تفتقر إلى مزيد بيان لأنها الفيصل بيننا وبين غيرنا ممن اتخذ من الفلسفة منهجا وعلم الكلام دستورا وضلالات العقول إلها معبودا

----------


## نضال مشهود

كلام جميل كما يرام . . . مسلّم لقائله .
فنص القاعدة إذن :
" القول إذا كان أوفق لفهم الصحابة ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام وأقرب لأذهانهم ، كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ما ظهر لهؤلاء النبلاء إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا تأتي ولا تروى عن المخاطبين بالنص من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر أئمة الدين "

----------


## عيد فهمي

> كلام جميل كما يرام . . . مسلّم لقائله .
> فنص القاعدة إذن :
> " القول إذا كان أوفق لفهم الصحابة ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام وأقرب لأذهانهم ، كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ما ظهر لهؤلاء النبلاء إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا تأتي ولا تروى (بأسانيد مقبولة) عن المخاطبين بالنص من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر أئمة الدين "


لا مانع عندي من ذلك التعديل بالقيد المذكور وهو وإن كان بدهيًّا وأعلم أنكم لن تعترضوا عليه لكن التنصيص عليه له مغزاه ومدلوله الواضح جدًّا لأولي الألباب من أمثالكم

----------


## أبو الفداء

سدد الله رميتكم شيخنا الكريم. هذا القيد ضروري ولا ريب. وصدقتم، هو له مغزاه والمتعلق بالقضية محل النزاع هنا، وهذه اشارة منكم تدل على سعة تبصركم بأدلة المتنازعين فيها، وفقكم الله.

----------


## عيد فهمي

> سدد الله رميتكم شيخنا الكريم. هذا القيد ضروري ولا ريب. وصدقتم، هو له مغزاه والمتعلق بالقضية محل النزاع هنا، وهذه اشارة منكم تدل على سعة تبصركم بأدلة المتنازعين فيها، وفقكم الله.


بارك الله لك
وأسألكم الإكثار من الدعاء لي بالتوفيق.
فالطريق طويل، والزاد قليل، والمسلك وعر، والمزلق خطر

----------


## أبو الفداء

في تعليق الأخ نضال حفظه الله على المقدمة الخامسة من مقدمات الشيخ، يقول:
"استحالة وجود شر محض لا خير فيه بوجه - مؤقتا أو دائما - في خلق الله متفق عليها ؛
وأما وجود شر نسبي ، فلا بد من التقييد بأنه مما وسعته الرحمة الإلهية العامة فلا يكون دوامه أبد الآباد .
ولا بد أيضا من التقييد بأن ذلك الشر النسبي (الذي هو شر لذاته خير لغيره) إنما خلقه الخالق الحكيم وسيلةً إلى الغاية الحسنة التى يحمد جل وعلا من أجلها - لا يخلقه عبثا أو معدوم الفائدة . فإذا ما حصلت الغاية ، بطل بقاء تلك الوسيلة الشريرة - لأنه عندئذ لا تبقى لها فائدة"
وأقول يا أخي رعاك الله اتفقنا معك على جميع تعقيبك عدا الجملة الثانية حيث تقول "وأما وجود شر نسبي ، فلا بد من التقييد بأنه مما وسعته الرحمة الإلهية العامة فلا يكون دوامه أبد الآباد" هذه لا نسلمها لك! فأنت تحتاج الى أن تبرهن على صحة هذا الزعم، وهو قولك بأن دوام الشر النسبي أبد الآباد هو خارج عن الرحمة الالهية! ولو اتفقنا على أن ذلك الشر هو نسبي في حقيقته وليس محضا، لم يكن هناك مانع من قبول دوامه وبقائه ما دام الداعي الى وجوده باقيا، ولو كان ذلك الى أبد الآباد! وهذا هو ظاهر منطوق تلك المقدمة.

----------


## أبو الفداء

ليأذن لي شيخنا الكريم أن أقترح اضافة للمقدمة السادسة حتى يقبلها أخونا نضال
تقولون حفظكم الله: "عدم العلم بالشيء لا يعني العلم بعدمه، والأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كان، والنفي لعدم الفهم جهل، والجهل بالمسألة لا يعتبر قولا فيها"
وأضيف، 
"وكذا التوقف لا يعتبر قولا، فالقول لا يصار اليه الا بظهور الدليل واستقرار المجتهد على وجه الدلالة."

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ==============================  =================
> "القول إذا كان أوفق لفهم الصحابة ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام وأقرب لأذهانهم ، كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ما ظهر لهؤلاء النبلاء إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا تأتي ولا تروى (بأسانيد مقبولة) عن المخاطبين بالنص من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر أئمة الدين "
> ==============================  =================
> لا مانع عندي من ذلك التعديل بالقيد المذكور وهو وإن كان بدهيًّا وأعلم أنكم لن تعترضوا عليه لكن التنصيص عليه له مغزاه ومدلوله الواضح جدًّا لأولي الألباب من أمثالكم


(ابتسامة) ليس للقيد معنى إلا حشوا ، فإن الكلام في مقام النفي لا الإثبات . ولا أظنه يخفى عليكم . بل الأسد أن يقال :
"القول إذا كان أوفق لفهم الصحابة ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام وأقرب لأذهانهم ، كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ما ظهر لهؤلاء النبلاء إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا أصل له عن المخاطبين بالنص من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر أئمة الدين لا بأسانيد جيدة ولا ضعيفة "

----------


## أبو الفداء

المفهوم من القيد - والذي هو كما ذكرت في محل النفي لا الاثبات - أنه لا يقدم من القول ما لا يثبت بسند صحيح، وهذا قيد ضروري كما تفضل الشيخ. وعلى أي حال لعل العبارة تكون أقرب لقبولك لو وضعت هكذا:
القول إذا كان (أثبت من جهة السند) وأوفق لفهم الصحابة ومن تبعهم من الأئمة الأعلام وأقرب لأذهانهم ، كان أولى بالقبول من القول الذي لا يتفق مع ما ظهر لهؤلاء النبلاء إلا بتأويل متعسف وتحميل الألفاظ لمعان لا تأتي ولا تروى بأسانيد مقبولة عن المخاطبين بالنص من الصحابة والتابعين وسائر أئمة الدين"
فهكذا صار القيد في كل من النفي والاثبات جميعا.. فما قولكم؟ (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو الفداء

في النفس شيء من زيادتك عبارة "ولا ضعيفة" في ذيل المقدمة. فمعلوم أن الضعيف ليس ينهض للاحتجاج أصلا.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> في النفس شيء من زيادتك عبارة "ولا ضعيفة" في ذيل المقدمة. فمعلوم أن الضعيف ليس ينهض للاحتجاج أصلا.


(ابتسامة) الضعيف أولى من عديم السند

----------


## عيد فهمي

> (ابتسامة) الضعيف أولى من عديم السند


بعيدا عن قيل وقالوا
هل نتفق قبل بدء الكلام أنه لن نقبل أحاديث أو آثار سواء في النفي أو الإثبات إلا بأسانيد يقبل مثلها أئمة هذا الشأن العالمون بأحوال الرواة والأسانيد أم هناك من يعترض على ذلك؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

> بعيدا عن قيل وقالوا
> هل نتفق قبل بدء الكلام أنه لن نقبل أحاديث أو آثار سواء في النفي أو الإثبات إلا بأسانيد يقبل مثلها أئمة هذا الشأن العالمون بأحوال الرواة والأسانيد أم هناك من يعترض على ذلك؟


أحاديث ضعيفة لا تقبل في الاستشهاد ، وإنما تستعمل للاستئناس . فلا يثبت بها علم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> أحاديث ضعيفة لا تقبل في الاستشهاد ، وإنما تستعمل للاستئناس . فلا يثبت بها علم


آه من اللجاج بغير ما يفيد.
أريد إجابة صريحة:
نعم أوافق
لا أوافق
أوافق بزيادة قيد كذا فنناقش هذا القيد

----------


## نضال مشهود

لا أرى أصرح وأنصف من هذا :
" أحاديث ضعيفة لا تقبل في الاستشهاد ، وإنما تستعمل للاستئناس . فلا يثبت بها علم "
فإن سمي ذلك لجاجا فليسم لجاجا ولا ضير !
قلتم :
"هل نتفق قبل بدء الكلام أنه لن نقبل أحاديث أو آثار سواء في النفي أو الإثبات إلا بأسانيد يقبل مثلها أئمة هذا الشأن العالمون بأحوال الرواة والأسانيد أم هناك من يعترض على ذلك؟"
قلت : "نتفق معكم في عدم قبول الأسانيد الضعيفة في باب الاستشهاد وإنشاء علم جديد ، وأما في باب الاستئناس والتقوية للأدلة الأخرى ، فله كلام آخر " .

----------


## نضال مشهود

> آه من اللجاج بغير ما يفيد.
> أريد إجابة صريحة:
> نعم أوافق
> لا أوافق
> أوافق بزيادة قيد كذا فنناقش هذا القيد


قولى : (في الاستشهاد) قيد زائد بعد الموفقة الضمنية . وهذا واضح .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> قلت : "نتفق معكم في عدم قبول الأسانيد الضعيفة في باب الاستشهاد وإنشاء علم جديد ، وأما في باب الاستئناس والتقوية للأدلة الأخرى ، فله كلام آخر " .


ماذا تقصد بالأدلة الأخرى؟
أدلة نصية أم عقلية؟
الثانية لا تصلح؛ لاختلاف العقول في أصل القضية، فإلى عقل مَن في الفريقين سنتحاكم؟
وإذا كانت الأولى:
فهل هي صريحة أم غير صريحة؟
الثانية لا تُسلّم؛ لأن الخصم لا يسلّم بمفهومها ابتداء.
وإذا كانت الأولى:
فهل هي صحيحة أم غير صحيحة؟
الثانية لا تقبل للاتفاق على عدم قبول الضعيف في الاستشهاد والإنشاء.
وإذا كانت الأولى:
فهي حجة قاطعة لأحد الفريقين ملزمة للآخر حاسمة للنزاع فاصلة في القضية؛ فلا تحتاج لضم الضعيف إليها لانتهاء الخلاف عندها إن وجدت.

----------


## نضال مشهود

> ماذا تقصد بالأدلة الأخرى؟
> أدلة نصية أم عقلية؟
> الثانية لا تصلح؛ لاختلاف العقول في أصل القضية، فإلى عقل مَن في الفريقين سنتحاكم؟
> وإذا كانت الأولى:
> فهل هي صريحة أم غير صريحة؟
> الثانية لا تُسلّم؛ لأن الخصم لا يسلّم بمفهومها ابتداء.
> وإذا كانت الأولى:
> فهل هي صحيحة أم غير صحيحة؟
> الثانية لا تقبل للاتفاق على عدم قبول الضعيف في الاستشهاد والإنشاء.
> ...


الأدلة أدلة ، والدليل - عقليا أو سمعيا - ما يستلزم مدلوله .
وعند الاختلاف ، يرجع إلى المقدمات المسلمة - عقليا أو سمعيا أو إجماعا .
وأما كونها حجة بمفردها ، فهذا لا يمنع من تزويدها بأشياء ضعيفة مضمومة إليها للاستئناس .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> الأدلة أدلة ، والدليل - عقليا أو سمعيا - ما يستلزم مدلوله.


فكيف إذا كان الفريقان يختلفان ابتداء في ذلك اللزوم؟



> وعند الاختلاف ، يرجع إلى المقدمات المسلمة - عقليا أو سمعيا أو إجماعا .


ونحن هنا نضع المقدمات التي سنرجع إليها، فجعلك للدليل المختلف فيه جزءا منها يؤدي إلى الدَّوْر 



> وأما كونها حجة بمفردها ، فهذا لا يمنع من تزويدها بأشياء ضعيفة مضمومة إليها للاستئناس.


المسألة مفترضة في عدم وجود دليل حجة بمفرده لأحد الفريقين، فلو وُجد لكفى ولحسم النزاع، ويكون تزويده بأشياء ضعيفة استطراد لا يتناسب في المحاجّة التنظيرية وإن كان يتناسب في المدارسة العلمية

----------


## نضال مشهود

حتى لا يطول بنا الجدال ، أقول مختصرا :

"أحاديث ضعيفة لا تقبل في الاستشهاد ، ولا يثبت بها علم"

----------


## عيد فهمي

> حتى لا يطول بنا الجدال ، أقول مختصرا :
> "أحاديث ضعيفة لا تقبل في الاستشهاد ، ولا يثبت بها علم"


ما زلت تضع القيود كأنك تعلم مسبقا أنك لن تستدل بأدلة سالمة من المقال، فلا تريد الالتزام بالرجوع لأهل الذكر في هذا العلم -وهم أهل الحديث- لعلمك بإجماعهم على ردّ مثل هذه الأدلة ورفض مثل هذه الأسانيد وعدم قبولها لا في العقائد ولا في الأحكام.
وهذا لعمر الله هو المراء الذي نهينا عنه، وانتصار المرء لرأيه وإن علم بطلانه.

----------


## نضال مشهود

إلا أن الظنون الضعيفة - فضلا عما لا أصل لها - غير مقبولة في الاستشهاد . ولا يثبت بها علم ، وإن كان الناس قد يسنأنسون بها .
وكم كنت - يا شيخنا الحبيب - أرجوا الله تعالى أن يكون الحق معكم ، حتى سهل المسير إليه . . . ولكن السداد مطلوب ، فالله يغفر لنا ولكم .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> إلا أن الظنون الضعيفة - فضلا عما لا أصل لها - غير مقبولة في الاستشهاد . ولا يثبت بها علم ، وإن كان الناس قد يسنأنسون بها .
> وكم كنت - يا شيخنا الحبيب - أرجوا الله تعالى أن يكون الحق معكم ، حتى سهل المسير إليه . . . ولكن السداد مطلوب ، فالله يغفر لنا ولكم .


يا نضال الخير
هناك فرق بين التوجيه والاتهام
وبين الظنون والتحذير
والحمد لله كنت وما زلت أحسن الظن بكم فما علمتك إلا باحثا عن الحق مريدا للخير متبعا للدليل
فلا تحزن إن كان في ظاهر عبارتي ما يوحي بالقسوة فهي غير مرادة إن شاء الله

----------


## عيد فهمي

ولحسم مادة الخلاف في هذه الجزئية بالتحديد، سنضيف خاتمة المقدمات
المقدمة السابعة: عند الاختلاف في مسألة تتعلق بفن من فنون العلم يُرجع فيها إلى أهل الاختصاص في ذلك العلم فإن اتفقوا فيها على قول يكون اتفاقهم حجة ملزمة للجميع ولا يجوز الخروج عن قولهم باستطرادات جدلية وحجج كلامية واهية وتعليلات عليلات.

----------


## عيد فهمي

هل ثَمّ اعتراضات أُخر على هذه المقدّمات قبل إعادة صياغتها للبدء في ذكر الوجوه؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

حسنا ، لندخل الآن في ذكر الوجوه . .

وقبل ذلك أضيف مقدمة أخرى للتتمة :

(( الحكمة والعدل والرحمة تعلم بالعقل ، ويستدل بذلك على العلم والخبر والقضاء ؛ كما أن العلم والخبر والقضاء يعلم بإخبار الأنبياء في نصوصهم الصحيحة ، ويستدل بذلك على العدل والحكمة والرحمة )) .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> حسنا ، لندخل الآن في ذكر الوجوه . .
> 
> وقبل ذلك أضيف مقدمة أخرى للتتمة :
> 
> (( الحكمة والعدل والرحمة تعلم بالعقل ، ويستدل بذلك على العلم والخبر والقضاء ؛ كما أن العلم والخبر والقضاء يعلم بإخبار الأنبياء في نصوصهم الصحيحة ، ويستدل بذلك على العدل والحكمة والرحمة )) .


لا مانع عندي من الزيادة
وإن كنت أرى أنها تحصيل حاصل
ولعل لها مدلولا لم أدركه، فقد كبرت سني وقلّ تركيزي

----------


## نضال مشهود

واصلوا بارك الله فيكم . .

----------


## عيد فهمي

> واصلوا بارك الله فيكم . .


عذرا على توقّف المواصلة حتى حين
و....
لو كنت تعلم ما بي كنتَ تعذرنيفادعُ لي بتفريج الكرب وزوال الهمّ وذهاب الغمّ

----------


## نضال مشهود

فتح الله لكم شيخنا الحبيب . . ونسأل الحي القيوم الرحمن الرحيم الذي لا إله إلا هو رب السموات والأرض ورب العرش الكريم : أن يفرج كربكم ويذهب عنكم الهم والغم ويجعلكم من الصادقين الصالحين . . إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ، آمين .

----------


## أبو الفداء

نسأل الله لنا ولكم ذهاب الهم والكرب والحزن وأن يعينكم على كل خير هممتم به. آمين
نحن في انتظار اتحافكم لنا ها هنا بما وعدتمونا، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عيد فهمي

> نسأل الله لنا ولكم ذهاب الهم والكرب والحزن وأن يعينكم على كل خير هممتم به. آمين
> نحن في انتظار اتحافكم لنا ها هنا بما وعدتمونا، بارك الله فيكم


جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم أعني على ما فيه رضاك والجنة، واصرف عني ما منه سخطك والنار

----------


## نضال مشهود

. . . لا زلنا في انتظار الوجوه . . .

----------


## أبو الفداء

. . . لا زلنا في انتظار الوجوه . . .

----------


## محمد محيسن

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الحوار الرائع حقا وحقيقة !!
منذ ساعتين ـ تقريبا ـ و أنا أقرأه ...متمنيا أن أدرك الوجوه ...فتوقفت دونما وجوه ...فأين الوجوه .. ؟! ..شيخَنا عيد ـ شفاك الله ـ  .

----------


## واحد مسلم

نهاية غير متوقعة لحديثٍ راقي ومباحثة علمية نافعة 
فرج الله كرب الشيخ صاحب الموضوع ويسر له إكماله
 نحن في شوق

----------


## أم حكيم

نقلت الأخت همة عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله):
((" فإذا قال قائل : لماذا قدر الله الشر ؟ 
فالجواب : أولاً: ليُعرف به الخير . 
ثانياً:من أجل أن يلجأ الناس إلى الله عز وجل 
ثالثاً:من أجل أن يتوبوا إلى الله . 
فكم من إنسان لا يحمله على الورد ليلا أونهارا إلا مخافة شرور الخلق ... أ هـ))
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...4&postcount=26 
فاكتمال النعمة على المؤمن يكون عندما يعلم أن هناك من لا ينجو من العذاب أبدا وهذا يؤخذ من قوله : (ليعرف الخير) .
فإذا عرفت الخير لجأت إلى الله في طلبه .وهذا أفهمه من قوله : (من أجل أن يلجأ الناس إلى الله عز وجل )
وإذا علم أن هناك من لا ينجو من العذاب كان حافزا على التوبة في حين أن هناك من قد يلبس عليهم بأن العذاب سيكون مدة ثم يخرجون ويرتاحون منه ؛ فيستمرون على معاصيهم .و هذا ما أفهمه من قوله : (من أجل أن يتوبوا إلى الله .) .

----------


## أم حكيم

> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اللهم أعني على ما فيه رضاك والجنة، واصرف عني ما منه سخطك والنار


آمييين ، و مثله لجميع من شارك في هذا المجلس.

----------


## الأزهري السلفي

الحمد لله وحده...

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى، وهدى الجميع إلى السنة المحضة والحق المحض.
آمين.

وألبس الجميع لباس التواضع ومعرفة قدر النفس وحق غيرها..
وهدى الجميع إلى الصدق التام في القول والعمل..
آمين..

وكم أرجو - ولا أقول أتمنى - أن يأتي اليوم الذي نرى فيه هذه الوجوه.. وما ذلك على الله بعزيز.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t137489/

----------

